# Vicious Cat Attack



## Tank

LiveLeak.com - Vicious cat attack caught on video. yes, cat.


----------



## Mr. H.

LOL. It's like that rabbit in Monty Python.


----------



## TheOldSchool

And her dog looks like he could care less lol


----------



## Mr. H.

TheOldSchool said:


> And her dog looks like he could care less lol



He's thinking "better her than me".


----------



## Jughead

I would get a better dog. One who's not scared of his own shadow. The dog was fenced in, however it didn't appear he would do much even if she had left the door open.


----------



## Zoom-boing

She's an idiot and obviously wasn't reading the cat's body language, which was clearly in attack mode.


----------



## Mr. H.

Notice at the end of the video, the cat wants back in.


----------



## Sarah G

Gosh, they can jump so high, she was bleeding.  Maybe next time, she'll leave them alone.


----------



## Jackson

Let's see if she kicks a cat again.


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW8S58CYQqs]ted nugent cat scratch fever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

Jackson said:


> Let's see if she kicks a cat again.



Yep, she was kicking the cat and it fought back.  Good for the cat.  Maybe this woman will learn.


----------



## manifold

Esmeralda said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if she kicks a cat again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, she was kicking the cat and it fought back.  Good for the cat.  Maybe this woman will learn.
Click to expand...


You must've been watching a different video.

The one in the OP shows a person kicking snow at a cat, but not actually kicking the cat.

I just can't believe she didn't throttle the fuck out of the cat after it attacked her.


----------



## Esmeralda

manifold said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if she kicks a cat again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, she was kicking the cat and it fought back.  Good for the cat.  Maybe this woman will learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must've been watching a different video.
> 
> The one in the OP shows a person kicking snow at a cat, but not actually kicking the cat.
> 
> I just can't believe she didn't throttle the fuck out of the cat after it attacked her.
Click to expand...


Think about it from the cat's perspective: someone was kicking a large foot at it and scaring the hell out of it.  Why not fight back when you get a chance? If someone did that to you and then turned her back on you, would you just crawl away?  The cat had a chance to get his own and he did.  Bravo for the cat.


----------



## HUGGY

It didn't appear the woman had a good reason to kick snow at the cat.  I wonder if it is her cat?  The fact that the cat comes to the fence seems to indicate the cat feels comfortable in that environment.  Also the fact that the "attack" is being recorded seems suspect.

The fact that the dog seems dissinterested suggests the cat is a member of the family.

Perhaps the cat has displayed similar behavior before when snow is kicked at it and the whole thing is just someone pushing the animals buttons for a video they can use to get play on the net.


----------



## manifold

Esmeralda said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, she was kicking the cat and it fought back.  Good for the cat.  Maybe this woman will learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must've been watching a different video.
> 
> The one in the OP shows a person kicking snow at a cat, but not actually kicking the cat.
> 
> I just can't believe she didn't throttle the fuck out of the cat after it attacked her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about it from the cat's perspective: someone was kicking a large foot at it and scaring the hell out of it.  Why not fight back when you get a chance? If someone did that to you and then turned her back on you, would you just crawl away?  The cat had a chance to get his own and he did.  Bravo for the cat.
Click to expand...


You're assuming that the woman had no business trying to chase the cat off her property.

We don't know from the video, but I'd guess your assumption is 100% wrong.

If the cat knows whats good for it, it won't come back for another encounter.


----------



## Sarah G

HUGGY said:


> It didn't appear the woman had a good reason to kick snow at the cat.  I wonder if it is her cat?  The fact that the cat comes to the fence seems to indicate the cat feels comfortable in that environment.  Also the fact that the "attack" is being recorded seems suspect.
> 
> The fact that the dog seems dissinterested suggests the cat is a member of the family.
> 
> Perhaps the cat has displayed similar behavior before when snow is kicked at it and the whole thing is just someone pushing the animals buttons for a video they can use to get play on the net.



I thought it was the owner of the cat recording her.  That was so strange.


----------



## Sarah G

I've never seen a cat do that to a human.  She must have done this kind of thing before.


----------



## Sallow

HUGGY said:


> It didn't appear the woman had a good reason to kick snow at the cat.  I wonder if it is her cat?  The fact that the cat comes to the fence seems to indicate the cat feels comfortable in that environment.  Also the fact that the "attack" is being recorded seems suspect.
> 
> The fact that the dog seems dissinterested suggests the cat is a member of the family.
> 
> Perhaps the cat has displayed similar behavior before when snow is kicked at it and the whole thing is just someone pushing the animals buttons for a video they can use to get play on the net.



The cat was attacking the dog.


----------



## Sallow

Sarah G said:


> I've never seen a cat do that to a human.  She must have done this kind of thing before.



Cats are nasty little buggers. They are also alot stronger than people think. I had a friend who's cat went psycho on him and it required a hospital visit, stitches and a couple weeks off from work.

Still..he couldn't part with it.


----------



## Esmeralda

Sarah G said:


> I've never seen a cat do that to a human.  She must have done this kind of thing before.



I think she has abused this cat before, had some kind of trouble with it before, and that is why they were filming: trying to show the cat was vicious.  Thing is, if you repeatedly abuse an animal, it will do one of two things~run away or fight back.  It apparently fights back, and she thinks it's the cat's fault, when, if she'd lay off the cat, there would be no problem.  If it is a truly violent animal that attacks w/o provocation, all you have to do, what a reasonable person would do, is call the Humane Society, and they will send someone around to check things out, and, if necessary, capture the animal.  You see this all the time on Animal Planet.


----------



## Sarah G

Sallow said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a cat do that to a human.  She must have done this kind of thing before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are nasty little buggers. They are also alot stronger than people think. I had a friend who's cat went psycho on him and it required a hospital visit, stitches and a couple weeks off from work.
> 
> Still..he couldn't part with it.
Click to expand...


I went to a friend's house once and he had a cat that was huge.  I didn't even notice it but when I did, I was afraid of it.  It's head was as big as a bowling ball, lol.  He said it was harmless but it was really scary.  I didn't want to upset it at all.


----------



## Zoom-boing

manifold said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must've been watching a different video.
> 
> The one in the OP shows a person kicking snow at a cat, but not actually kicking the cat.
> 
> I just can't believe she didn't throttle the fuck out of the cat after it attacked her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it from the cat's perspective: someone was kicking a large foot at it and scaring the hell out of it.  Why not fight back when you get a chance? If someone did that to you and then turned her back on you, would you just crawl away?  The cat had a chance to get his own and he did.  Bravo for the cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're assuming that the woman had no business trying to chase the cat off her property.
> 
> We don't know from the video, but I'd guess your assumption is 100% wrong.
> 
> *If the cat knows whats good for it, it won't come back for another encounter*.
Click to expand...


Same holds true for the woman.


----------



## manifold

Zoom-boing said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it from the cat's perspective: someone was kicking a large foot at it and scaring the hell out of it.  Why not fight back when you get a chance? If someone did that to you and then turned her back on you, would you just crawl away?  The cat had a chance to get his own and he did.  Bravo for the cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're assuming that the woman had no business trying to chase the cat off her property.
> 
> We don't know from the video, but I'd guess your assumption is 100% wrong.
> 
> *If the cat knows whats good for it, it won't come back for another encounter*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same holds true for the woman.
Click to expand...




Funny.

But I doubt it.

Next time she'll kick it right proper.


----------



## Tank

Sarah G said:


> I've never seen a cat do that to a human.  She must have done this kind of thing before.


LiveLeak.com - Cat attacks Babysitter


----------



## JakeStarkey

I would like to know the back story.

Was the cat messing with the dog?  Was she trying to stop that?

If so, then her trying to move the cat away makes sense.

If she was, however, one of those people who hurt animals for the fuck of it, I really hope that cat got some.


----------



## manifold

JakeStarkey said:


> I would like to know the back story.
> 
> Was the cat messing with the dog?  Was she trying to stop that?
> 
> If so, then her trying to move the cat away makes sense.
> 
> If she was, however, one of those people who hurt animals for the fuck of it, I really hope that cat got some.



I certainly didn't appear as though she was trying to hurt the cat.


----------



## Esmeralda

Tank said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a cat do that to a human.  She must have done this kind of thing before.
> 
> 
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Cat attacks Babysitter
Click to expand...


Normally, cats don't behave like that. In the LiveLeak video, I would conjecture either the babysitter has abused  or mistreated that cat in the past, or the cat believed it was protecting the child from her.  

In the other one, there has most likely been some sort of abuse in the past to make the cat so aggressive.  Cats just don't normally act like that unless they've been abused.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The women didnt appear to be trying to hurt the cat,just get it to go away.
I'm sure it was jacken with the dog and she got tired of hearing the dog bark. Or it possibly attacked the dog previously.
There was no "camera man" It was obviously a security cam.

  Had it been me,I would have retrieved the ol shotgun and that would have been the end of it. 
  Dog or cat...if it's a stray and it attacks me or mine? It's toast.


----------



## Esmeralda

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The women didnt appear to be trying to hurt the cat,just get it to go away.
> I'm sure it was jacken with the dog and she got tired of hearing the dog bark. Or it possibly attacked the dog previously.
> There was no "camera man" It was obviously a security cam.
> 
> Had it been me,I would have retrieved the ol shotgun and that would have been the end of it.
> Dog or cat...if it's a stray and it attacks me or mine? It's toast.



That cat was way too fat to be a stray.  If you shoot an animal like that, you can be brought up on charges. It is animal cruelty. The woman's life was not threatened, and you don't have a right to shoot animals just because you want to.

The laws vary from state to state, but here it is for Alaska: 





> Cruelty to animals is defined as &#8220;Knowingly inflict[ing] severe physical pain or suffering; or with criminal negligence fails to care for an animal and causes its death or severe pain or prolonged suffering&#8221;. It is a Class A Misdemeanor, with sentencing provisions including a fine of up to $5,000, imprisonment up to 1 year, community service and restitution. Exceptions are made for farming, hunting, research, training and veterinary care



$5,000 fine and a year in prison....better not shoot a cat or dog in your neighborhood.  The woman's life was not in danger.  And, not matter what you think it looked like, she attacked the cat first who only fought back: essentially, he was standing his ground.  

People with guns sure like to kill.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Esmeralda said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The women didnt appear to be trying to hurt the cat,just get it to go away.
> I'm sure it was jacken with the dog and she got tired of hearing the dog bark. Or it possibly attacked the dog previously.
> There was no "camera man" It was obviously a security cam.
> 
> Had it been me,I would have retrieved the ol shotgun and that would have been the end of it.
> Dog or cat...if it's a stray and it attacks me or mine? It's toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat was way too fat to be a stray.  If you shoot an animal like that, you can be brought up on charges. It is animal cruelty. The woman's life was not threatened, and you don't have a right to shoot animals just because you want to.
Click to expand...


  Then I guess the owner shouldnt let it roam at will. Obviously I would first tell the owner to keep his cat or dog on a leash.
  If that fails and the animal attacks,you damn sure can shoot it. 

  I cleared out about a dozen strays on my property using the fool proof shotgun method.
   They were killing all the song birds,horn toads,rabbits and lizards.
I let one live for rodent control.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Esmeralda said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The women didnt appear to be trying to hurt the cat,just get it to go away.
> I'm sure it was jacken with the dog and she got tired of hearing the dog bark. Or it possibly attacked the dog previously.
> There was no "camera man" It was obviously a security cam.
> 
> Had it been me,I would have retrieved the ol shotgun and that would have been the end of it.
> Dog or cat...if it's a stray and it attacks me or mine? It's toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat was way too fat to be a stray.  If you shoot an animal like that, you can be brought up on charges. It is animal cruelty. The woman's life was not threatened, and you don't have a right to shoot animals just because you want to.
> 
> The laws vary from state to state, but here it is for Alaska:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruelty to animals is defined as Knowingly inflict[ing] severe physical pain or suffering; or with criminal negligence fails to care for an animal and causes its death or severe pain or prolonged suffering. It is a Class A Misdemeanor, with sentencing provisions including a fine of up to $5,000, imprisonment up to 1 year, community service and restitution. Exceptions are made for farming, hunting, research, training and veterinary care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $5,000 fine and a year in prison....better not shoot a cat or dog in your neighborhood.  The woman's life was not in danger.  And, not matter what you think it looked like, she attacked the cat first who only fought back: essentially, he was standing his ground.
> 
> People with guns sure like to kill.
Click to expand...


  Not at all. If the cat would was being cared for by it's owner it wouldnt get shot.
I dont let my animals roam because I dont want them to become a nuisance to my neighbors. And if they were destructive I wouldnt blame the neighbor for shooting it.
  It would be my fault for not controlling my animals.


----------



## Esmeralda

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The women didnt appear to be trying to hurt the cat,just get it to go away.
> I'm sure it was jacken with the dog and she got tired of hearing the dog bark. Or it possibly attacked the dog previously.
> There was no "camera man" It was obviously a security cam.
> 
> Had it been me,I would have retrieved the ol shotgun and that would have been the end of it.
> Dog or cat...if it's a stray and it attacks me or mine? It's toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat was way too fat to be a stray.  If you shoot an animal like that, you can be brought up on charges. It is animal cruelty. The woman's life was not threatened, and you don't have a right to shoot animals just because you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I guess the owner shouldnt let it roam at will. Obviously I would first tell the owner to keep his cat or dog on a leash.
> If that fails and the animal attacks,you damn sure can shoot it.
> 
> I cleared out about a dozen strays on my property using the fool proof shotgun method.
> They were killing all the song birds,horn toads,rabbits and lizards.
> I let one live for rodent control.
Click to expand...


Someone should report you.  What you did was illegal. The appropriate, legal, thing to do is call the Humane Society and they will put out cruelty free traps for you.  When one of the cats gets trapped, you call them and they come and collect it, still alive.  What you are doing is against the law.  But, I get it. You love to use your gun to kill things.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Esmeralda said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> That cat was way too fat to be a stray.  If you shoot an animal like that, you can be brought up on charges. It is animal cruelty. The woman's life was not threatened, and you don't have a right to shoot animals just because you want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess the owner shouldnt let it roam at will. Obviously I would first tell the owner to keep his cat or dog on a leash.
> If that fails and the animal attacks,you damn sure can shoot it.
> 
> I cleared out about a dozen strays on my property using the fool proof shotgun method.
> They were killing all the song birds,horn toads,rabbits and lizards.
> I let one live for rodent control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone should report you.  What you did was illegal. The appropriate, legal, thing to do is call the Humane Society and they will put out cruelty free traps for you.  When one of the cats gets trapped, you call them and they come and collect it, still alive.  What you are doing is against the law.  But, I get it. You love to use your gun to kill things.
Click to expand...


  Try calling animal control when the nearest town is sixty miles away. They'll laugh and hang up on you. I suppose I could have poisoned them but I figured the shotgun was way more humane.
  And the real problem is the people who dump the cats in the first place.
And you totally ignore the fact that they were wiping out the native species on my property. 
   So it was the cats or the endangered species,one of em has to go. No different then shooting feral hogs. It was a no brainer.


----------



## Claudette

Holy shit. LMAO 

Guess that idiot won't be kicking snow or picking a fight with a cat again. 

What an idiot.


----------



## Mr. H.

...says Clawedette.


----------



## manifold

Esmeralda said:


> In the other one, there has most likely been some sort of abuse in the past to make the cat so aggressive.  Cats just don't normally act like that unless they've been abused.



You've obviously never met a barn cat.


----------



## manifold

Esmeralda said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The women didnt appear to be trying to hurt the cat,just get it to go away.
> I'm sure it was jacken with the dog and she got tired of hearing the dog bark. Or it possibly attacked the dog previously.
> There was no "camera man" It was obviously a security cam.
> 
> Had it been me,I would have retrieved the ol shotgun and that would have been the end of it.
> Dog or cat...if it's a stray and it attacks me or mine? It's toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat was way too fat to be a stray.  If you shoot an animal like that, you can be brought up on charges. It is animal cruelty. The woman's life was not threatened, and you don't have a right to shoot animals just because you want to.
> 
> The laws vary from state to state, but here it is for Alaska:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruelty to animals is defined as Knowingly inflict[ing] severe physical pain or suffering; or with criminal negligence fails to care for an animal and causes its death or severe pain or prolonged suffering. It is a Class A Misdemeanor, with sentencing provisions including a fine of up to $5,000, imprisonment up to 1 year, community service and restitution. Exceptions are made for farming, hunting, research, training and veterinary care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $5,000 fine and a year in prison....better not shoot a cat or dog in your neighborhood.  The woman's life was not in danger.  And, not matter what you think it looked like, she attacked the cat first who only fought back: essentially, he was standing his ground.
> 
> People with guns sure like to kill.
Click to expand...


If it makes you feel any better, if any cat attacked me like that I'd kill it with my bare hands.

And I'm a cat lover.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Cat was scared/on the defense from the first second of the vid, look at its body language.  Idiot woman kicks snow at cat (doesn't matter to the cat that she wasn't directly kicking him, he was already on high alert and being kicked with the snow just aggravated that) cat reacts by attacking the woman due to what he perceives as an attack by her.

And some of you morons say things like "If that cat did that to me I'd kill it".  You'd dish it out but couldn't take it?  Bunch of assholes.  If you mess with an animal expect the animal to defend itself and stop with the macho chest thumping.


----------



## Esmeralda

manifold said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The women didnt appear to be trying to hurt the cat,just get it to go away.
> I'm sure it was jacken with the dog and she got tired of hearing the dog bark. Or it possibly attacked the dog previously.
> There was no "camera man" It was obviously a security cam.
> 
> Had it been me,I would have retrieved the ol shotgun and that would have been the end of it.
> Dog or cat...if it's a stray and it attacks me or mine? It's toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat was way too fat to be a stray.  If you shoot an animal like that, you can be brought up on charges. It is animal cruelty. The woman's life was not threatened, and you don't have a right to shoot animals just because you want to.
> 
> The laws vary from state to state, but here it is for Alaska:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruelty to animals is defined as Knowingly inflict[ing] severe physical pain or suffering; or with criminal negligence fails to care for an animal and causes its death or severe pain or prolonged suffering. It is a Class A Misdemeanor, with sentencing provisions including a fine of up to $5,000, imprisonment up to 1 year, community service and restitution. Exceptions are made for farming, hunting, research, training and veterinary care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $5,000 fine and a year in prison....better not shoot a cat or dog in your neighborhood.  The woman's life was not in danger.  And, not matter what you think it looked like, she attacked the cat first who only fought back: essentially, he was standing his ground.
> 
> People with guns sure like to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, if any cat attacked me like that I'd kill it with my bare hands.
> 
> And *I'm a cat lover*.
Click to expand...


You 'love' cats?  That's VERY, VERY hard to believe given your posts in this thread. I'd say just the opposite: you seem to hate them.


----------



## manifold

Zoom-boing said:


> Cat was scared/on the defense from the first second of the vid, look at its body language.  Idiot woman kicks snow at cat (doesn't matter to the cat that she wasn't directly kicking him, he was already on high alert and being kicked with the snow just aggravated that) cat reacts by attacking the woman due to what he perceives as an attack by her.
> 
> And some of you morons say things like "If that cat did that to me I'd kill it".  You'd dish it out but couldn't take it?  Bunch of assholes.  If you mess with an animal expect the animal to defend itself and stop with the macho chest thumping.



I'd rather be an asshole than be blind in one eye.

So you can go fuck yourself, mmkay.


----------



## Esmeralda

Zoom-boing said:


> Cat was scared/on the defense from the first second of the vid, look at its body language.  Idiot woman kicks snow at cat (doesn't matter to the cat that she wasn't directly kicking him, he was already on high alert and being kicked with the snow just aggravated that) cat reacts by attacking the woman due to what he perceives as an attack by her.
> 
> And some of you morons say things like "If that cat did that to me I'd kill it".  You'd dish it out but couldn't take it?  Bunch of assholes.  If you mess with an animal expect the animal to defend itself and stop with the macho chest thumping.


----------



## manifold

Esmeralda said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> That cat was way too fat to be a stray.  If you shoot an animal like that, you can be brought up on charges. It is animal cruelty. The woman's life was not threatened, and you don't have a right to shoot animals just because you want to.
> 
> The laws vary from state to state, but here it is for Alaska:
> 
> $5,000 fine and a year in prison....better not shoot a cat or dog in your neighborhood.  The woman's life was not in danger.  And, not matter what you think it looked like, she attacked the cat first who only fought back: essentially, he was standing his ground.
> 
> People with guns sure like to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, if any cat attacked me like that I'd kill it with my bare hands.
> 
> And *I'm a cat lover*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You 'love' cats?  That's VERY, VERY hard to believe given your posts in this thread. I'd say just the opposite: you seem to hate them.
Click to expand...


What you believe doesn't matter to me.  I currently own three, all rescued from shelters.

But I wouldn't hesitate to put one down if it attacked me like that.

I'd apologize for upsetting your delicate sensibilities, but I'm not sorry.


----------



## Zoom-boing

manifold said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cat was scared/on the defense from the first second of the vid, look at its body language.  Idiot woman kicks snow at cat (doesn't matter to the cat that she wasn't directly kicking him, he was already on high alert and being kicked with the snow just aggravated that) cat reacts by attacking the woman due to what he perceives as an attack by her.
> 
> And some of you morons say things like "If that cat did that to me I'd kill it".  You'd dish it out but couldn't take it?  Bunch of assholes.  If you mess with an animal expect the animal to defend itself and stop with the macho chest thumping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be an asshole than be blind in one eye.
> 
> So you can go fuck yourself, mmkay.
Click to expand...



Anyone who intentionally provokes an animal then goes all 'macho' stating they'd kill that animal if it defended itself is the definition of an asshole.  Congratulations.


----------



## Zoom-boing

manifold said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, if any cat attacked me like that I'd kill it with my bare hands.
> 
> And *I'm a cat lover*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You 'love' cats?  That's VERY, VERY hard to believe given your posts in this thread. I'd say just the opposite: you seem to hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you believe doesn't matter to me.  I currently own three, all rescued from shelters.
> 
> *But I wouldn't hesitate to put one down if it attacked me like that.
> *
> I'd apologize for upsetting your delicate sensibilities, but I'm not sorry.
Click to expand...


  Yes you would.  You're all talk, mani.


----------



## manifold

Zoom-boing said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cat was scared/on the defense from the first second of the vid, look at its body language.  Idiot woman kicks snow at cat (doesn't matter to the cat that she wasn't directly kicking him, he was already on high alert and being kicked with the snow just aggravated that) cat reacts by attacking the woman due to what he perceives as an attack by her.
> 
> And some of you morons say things like "If that cat did that to me I'd kill it".  You'd dish it out but couldn't take it?  Bunch of assholes.  If you mess with an animal expect the animal to defend itself and stop with the macho chest thumping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be an asshole than be blind in one eye.
> 
> So you can go fuck yourself, mmkay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who intentionally provokes an animal then goes all 'macho' stating they'd kill that animal if it defended itself is the definition of an asshole.  Congratulations.
Click to expand...


Where did I say I'd intentionally provoke an animal to attack me?

Oh yeah, I didn't

Take your strawman and shove it up your ass, fuckchop.


----------



## Zoom-boing

manifold said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be an asshole than be blind in one eye.
> 
> So you can go fuck yourself, mmkay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who intentionally provokes an animal then goes all 'macho' stating they'd kill that animal if it defended itself is the definition of an asshole.  Congratulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say I'd intentionally provoke an animal to attack me?
> 
> Oh yeah, I didn't
> 
> Take your strawman and shove it up your ass, fuckchop.
Click to expand...


Too bad you never bothered to clarify your "if a cat attacked me like that I'd kill it statement" then.  The cat attacked like that _because it was being provoked_.  Typical mani ... makes dumb statement then backpedals.  (watch, he'll say something about 'exact words' or 'reading fail' or the like).


----------



## manifold

Zoom-boing said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who intentionally provokes an animal then goes all 'macho' stating they'd kill that animal if it defended itself is the definition of an asshole.  Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say I'd intentionally provoke an animal to attack me?
> 
> Oh yeah, I didn't
> 
> Take your strawman and shove it up your ass, fuckchop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad you never bothered to clarify your "if a cat attacked me like that I'd kill it statement" then.  The cat attacked like that _because it was being provoked_.  Typical mani ... makes dumb statement then backpedals.  (watch, he'll say something about 'exact words' or 'reading fail' or the like).
Click to expand...


Bullshit.

The cat was not cornered, nor was it in any danger of harm. The woman was merely trying to shoo it off her property and it had plenty of room and opportunity to get away unscathed. That doesn't qualify as being 'provoked'.

The cat in the video needs to be put down. It's either rabid or feral, but it's definitely not domesticated.


----------



## Zoom-boing

manifold said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say I'd intentionally provoke an animal to attack me?
> 
> Oh yeah, I didn't
> 
> Take your strawman and shove it up your ass, fuckchop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you never bothered to clarify your "if a cat attacked me like that I'd kill it statement" then.  The cat attacked like that _because it was being provoked_.  Typical mani ... makes dumb statement then backpedals.  (watch, he'll say something about 'exact words' or 'reading fail' or the like).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> The cat was not cornered, nor was it in any danger of harm. The woman was merely trying to shoo it off her property and it had plenty of room and opportunity to get away unscathed.* That doesn't qualify as being 'provoked'.*
> 
> *The cat in the video needs to be put down. It's either rabid or feral, but it's definitely not domesticated.*
Click to expand...


Did you bother to watch the cat's body language??  It may not be 'provoking' to you _but it was to the cat_.  As such, the cat defended itself from what _it perceived_ to be an attack.

The cat looks like someone's pet, it's well fed.  Might even be the woman's cat and she was just "having some fun" tossing some snow on it.  What she failed to do was observe and respect the cat's body language ... the only way the cat has to communicate.  After she kicked snow on it she stopped and said something to the cat.  I would be a hundred bucks she also look him straight in the eyes when she said it.  Cats take that as a sign of aggression, the cat responded the only way it knows, it defended itself.

The cat wasn't the one in the wrong.


----------



## manifold

Zoom-boing said:


> The cat wasn't the one in the wrong.



Really???

I've seen 3yr olds do far worse things to house cats than what this woman did, and the worst they get is a nice scratch on the hand to smarten them up.

The fact that you think what this cat did is somehow acceptable behavior from a domesticated animal just tells me that you're a deluded fucking idiot.


----------



## Dot Com

cats are decimating New Zealands native bird population so I say- put that puss down. We got a gazillion too many as it is.  

http://garethsworld.com/catstogo/

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/05/15/new-zealand-may-declare-a-war-on-cats/

I used to live in Japan & they were so overpopulated it isn't funny.


----------



## GHook93

Tank said:


> LiveLeak.com - Vicious cat attack caught on video. yes, cat.



I loved it. She is kicking snow on a cat. If there is snow, then it's cold outside, getting a pussy wet could be very dangerous (lol I am too funn). It also looked like she kicked the cat in the face.

Mess with the bull you get the horns. That cat leaps right at her face, I guarantee those claws did some damage. I had been scratched by my cats back when I was a kid, damn did it hurt and damn didn't I get some means scratches.

I love it when the cat runs to the fence like, "where you running to tough guy" and looks at the dog like, "what you want some also?" and the dog runs away fast like "hell know."


----------



## GHook93

Sometimes you can beat the pussy and some pussy fights back!


----------



## GHook93

Dot Com said:


> cats are decimating New Zealands native bird population so I say- put that puss down. We got a gazillion too many as it is.
> 
> Cats To Go - Learn about the damage cats do in New Zealand
> 
> New Zealand may declare a war on cats
> 
> I used to live in Japan & they were so overpopulated it isn't funny.



You are Asian! If we kill all the cats, then what are you going to have for dinner?


----------



## GHook93

manifold said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cat wasn't the one in the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really???
> 
> I've seen 3yr olds do far worse things to house cats than what this woman did, and the worst they get is a nice scratch on the hand to smarten them up.
> 
> The fact that you think what this cat did is somehow acceptable behavior from a domesticated animal just tells me that you're a deluded fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


You know what my mom told me the first time my cat scratched me. What did you expect, you hit her with a plastic bat?


----------



## Dot Com

thanks for adding to the discussion Gook   Does "Gook" mean you're an Oriental?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zoom-boing said:


> Cat was scared/on the defense from the first second of the vid, look at its body language.  Idiot woman kicks snow at cat (doesn't matter to the cat that she wasn't directly kicking him, he was already on high alert and being kicked with the snow just aggravated that) cat reacts by attacking the woman due to what he perceives as an attack by her.
> 
> And some of you morons say things like "If that cat did that to me I'd kill it".  You'd dish it out but couldn't take it?  Bunch of assholes.  If you mess with an animal expect the animal to defend itself and stop with the macho chest thumping.



  The cat would be free to kick snow at me all it wanted. It's the whole attaching itself to the face thing that would get it killed.


----------



## Zoom-boing

manifold said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cat wasn't the one in the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really???
> 
> I've seen 3yr olds do far worse things to house cats than what this woman did, and the worst they get is a nice scratch on the hand to smarten them up.
> 
> The fact that you think what this cat did is somehow acceptable behavior from a domesticated animal just tells me that you're a deluded fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


And I've seen domesticated animals do more damage for less.  So?  

You're an idiot.  Once again, for the brain impaired, in this instance the cat was defending itself from what _it perceived_ to be an attack.  Don't know what part of this you don't get.  (ppssst, it wasn't the snow that it was scared of.  Derp)  Doesn't matter that the woman wasn't hurting the cat, doesn't matter that it was just snow.  What matters is _what the cat thought was happening_ and clearly he thought he was in danger.  All you have to do is look at his body language.  And you claim you have cats.

The cat gave clear signals that is was in defense mode, the woman was too much of an idiot to stop, she then leaned in and gave direct eye contact with the cat.  The cat took that as a threat and acted accordingly.  You know, defending itself.

Good to know that you don't think animals should defend themselves when they feel threatened.  Moron.


----------



## Zoom-boing

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The women didnt appear to be trying to hurt the cat,just get it to go away.
> I'm sure it was jacken with the dog and she got tired of hearing the dog bark. Or it possibly attacked the dog previously.
> There was no "camera man" It was obviously a security cam.
> 
> Had it been me,I would have retrieved the ol shotgun and that would have been the end of it.
> Dog or cat...if it's a stray and it attacks me or mine? It's toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat was way too fat to be a stray.  If you shoot an animal like that, you can be brought up on charges. It is animal cruelty. The woman's life was not threatened, and you don't have a right to shoot animals just because you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I guess the owner shouldnt let it roam at will. Obviously I would first tell the owner to keep his cat or dog on a leash.
> If that fails and the animal attacks,you damn sure can shoot it.
> 
> * I cleared out about a dozen strays on my property using the fool proof shotgun method.*
> They were killing all the song birds,horn toads,rabbits and lizards.
> I let one live for rodent control.
Click to expand...


Well, aren't you mister compassionate.  God forbid you buy a fucking humane trap, round them up and take them to the spca.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zoom-boing said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> That cat was way too fat to be a stray.  If you shoot an animal like that, you can be brought up on charges. It is animal cruelty. The woman's life was not threatened, and you don't have a right to shoot animals just because you want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess the owner shouldnt let it roam at will. Obviously I would first tell the owner to keep his cat or dog on a leash.
> If that fails and the animal attacks,you damn sure can shoot it.
> 
> * I cleared out about a dozen strays on my property using the fool proof shotgun method.*
> They were killing all the song birds,horn toads,rabbits and lizards.
> I let one live for rodent control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, aren't you mister compassionate.  God forbid you buy a fucking humane trap, round them up and take them to the spca.
Click to expand...


  If you think I'm rounding up and holding a dozen cats,and then taking the four hour round trip it would take to get them to the spca,you're fucken nuts.
   Where would you propose I hold these cats? And how long would they remain caged(assuming I had cages)while I tried to catch all of em?
  They are no different then feral hogs and they damage the ecosystem in a huge way. 

   Feral cats or the endangered horned toad? A Texas icon by the way. To me it was an easy choice.


----------



## manifold

Zoom-boing said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cat wasn't the one in the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really???
> 
> I've seen 3yr olds do far worse things to house cats than what this woman did, and the worst they get is a nice scratch on the hand to smarten them up.
> 
> The fact that you think what this cat did is somehow acceptable behavior from a domesticated animal just tells me that you're a deluded fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I've seen domesticated animals do more damage for less.  So?
> 
> You're an idiot.  Once again, for the brain impaired, in this instance the cat was defending itself from what _it perceived_ to be an attack.  Don't know what part of this you don't get.  (ppssst, it wasn't the snow that it was scared of.  Derp)  Doesn't matter that the woman wasn't hurting the cat, doesn't matter that it was just snow.  What matters is _what the cat thought was happening_ and clearly he thought he was in danger.  All you have to do is look at his body language.  And you claim you have cats.
> 
> The cat gave clear signals that is was in defense mode, the woman was too much of an idiot to stop, she then leaned in and gave direct eye contact with the cat.  The cat took that as a threat and acted accordingly.  You know, defending itself.
> 
> Good to know that you don't think animals should defend themselves when they feel threatened.  Moron.
Click to expand...


The cat wasn't cornered derpshit.


----------



## manifold

As long as we're going to idly speculate about shit not at all shown on the video, if it turned out the cat had a litter of kittens under the woman's porch then I'd be willing to give it a pass.

Anything short of that and the cat needs to be put down.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zoom-boing said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cat wasn't the one in the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really???
> 
> I've seen 3yr olds do far worse things to house cats than what this woman did, and the worst they get is a nice scratch on the hand to smarten them up.
> 
> The fact that you think what this cat did is somehow acceptable behavior from a domesticated animal just tells me that you're a deluded fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I've seen domesticated animals do more damage for less.  So?
> 
> You're an idiot.  Once again, for the brain impaired, in this instance the cat was defending itself from what _it perceived_ to be an attack.  Don't know what part of this you don't get.  (ppssst, it wasn't the snow that it was scared of.  Derp)  Doesn't matter that the woman wasn't hurting the cat, doesn't matter that it was just snow.  What matters is _what the cat thought was happening_ and clearly he thought he was in danger.  All you have to do is look at his body language.  And you claim you have cats.
> 
> The cat gave clear signals that is was in defense mode, the woman was too much of an idiot to stop, she then leaned in and gave direct eye contact with the cat.  The cat took that as a threat and acted accordingly.  You know, defending itself.
> 
> Good to know that you don't think animals should defend themselves when they feel threatened.  Moron.
Click to expand...


   So your completely fine with animals attacking when feeling threatened? Come on now..thats about the stupidest thing I've ever heard.
   The lady was giving a clear signal that she didnt want the cat around. It had obviously been a problem or she wouldnt be trying to run it off. And it appears she had every reason to not want the cat around,the damn thing is vicious.
   And I'll say this...that cat would have been dead before it was detached from my face.


----------



## Sarah G

GHook93 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cat wasn't the one in the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really???
> 
> I've seen 3yr olds do far worse things to house cats than what this woman did, and the worst they get is a nice scratch on the hand to smarten them up.
> 
> The fact that you think what this cat did is somehow acceptable behavior from a domesticated animal just tells me that you're a deluded fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what my mom told me the first time my cat scratched me. What did you expect, you hit her with a plastic bat?
Click to expand...


Lol.  That would do it, I think.  I'm not sure why she was kicking at it but there was something clearly wrong with the cat.  It could have been just vicious.  If it would attack some person like that, it probably needs to be put down, what if it was a kid?

Cat bites are at least as bad as dog bites and neither should be attacking people.


----------



## Zoom-boing

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess the owner shouldnt let it roam at will. Obviously I would first tell the owner to keep his cat or dog on a leash.
> If that fails and the animal attacks,you damn sure can shoot it.
> 
> * I cleared out about a dozen strays on my property using the fool proof shotgun method.*
> They were killing all the song birds,horn toads,rabbits and lizards.
> I let one live for rodent control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, aren't you mister compassionate.  God forbid you buy a fucking humane trap, round them up and take them to the spca.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think I'm rounding up and holding a dozen cats,and then taking the four hour round trip it would take to get them to the spca,you're fucken nuts.
> Where would you propose I hold these cats? And how long would they remain caged(assuming I had cages)while I tried to catch all of em?
> They are no different then feral hogs and they damage the ecosystem in a huge way.
> 
> Feral cats or the endangered horned toad? A Texas icon by the way. To me it was an easy choice.
Click to expand...


Strays or feral?  There is a difference.


----------



## Zoom-boing

manifold said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really???
> 
> I've seen 3yr olds do far worse things to house cats than what this woman did, and the worst they get is a nice scratch on the hand to smarten them up.
> 
> The fact that you think what this cat did is somehow acceptable behavior from a domesticated animal just tells me that you're a deluded fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've seen domesticated animals do more damage for less.  So?
> 
> You're an idiot.  Once again, for the brain impaired, in this instance the cat was defending itself from what _it perceived_ to be an attack.  Don't know what part of this you don't get.  (ppssst, it wasn't the snow that it was scared of.  Derp)  Doesn't matter that the woman wasn't hurting the cat, doesn't matter that it was just snow.  What matters is _what the cat thought was happening_ and clearly he thought he was in danger.  All you have to do is look at his body language.  And you claim you have cats.
> 
> The cat gave clear signals that is was in defense mode, the woman was too much of an idiot to stop, she then leaned in and gave direct eye contact with the cat.  The cat took that as a threat and acted accordingly.  You know, defending itself.
> 
> Good to know that you don't think animals should defend themselves when they feel threatened.  Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cat wasn't cornered derpshit.
Click to expand...


The cat was threatened and defended itself, moron.  

Like I said, good to know you don't think an animal that feels threatened should defend itself.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zoom-boing said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, aren't you mister compassionate.  God forbid you buy a fucking humane trap, round them up and take them to the spca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think I'm rounding up and holding a dozen cats,and then taking the four hour round trip it would take to get them to the spca,you're fucken nuts.
> Where would you propose I hold these cats? And how long would they remain caged(assuming I had cages)while I tried to catch all of em?
> They are no different then feral hogs and they damage the ecosystem in a huge way.
> 
> Feral cats or the endangered horned toad? A Texas icon by the way. To me it was an easy choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strays or feral?  There is a difference.
Click to expand...


  A stray is nothing but a feral cat in training.


----------



## manifold

Zoom-boing said:


> The cat was threatened and defended itself, moron.



The cat could have easily removed itself from the "perceived" threat without attacking.

Derp!


----------



## Zoom-boing

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really???
> 
> I've seen 3yr olds do far worse things to house cats than what this woman did, and the worst they get is a nice scratch on the hand to smarten them up.
> 
> The fact that you think what this cat did is somehow acceptable behavior from a domesticated animal just tells me that you're a deluded fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've seen domesticated animals do more damage for less.  So?
> 
> You're an idiot.  Once again, for the brain impaired, in this instance the cat was defending itself from what _it perceived_ to be an attack.  Don't know what part of this you don't get.  (ppssst, it wasn't the snow that it was scared of.  Derp)  Doesn't matter that the woman wasn't hurting the cat, doesn't matter that it was just snow.  What matters is _what the cat thought was happening_ and clearly he thought he was in danger.  All you have to do is look at his body language.  And you claim you have cats.
> 
> The cat gave clear signals that is was in defense mode, the woman was too much of an idiot to stop, she then leaned in and gave direct eye contact with the cat.  The cat took that as a threat and acted accordingly.  You know, defending itself.
> 
> Good to know that you don't think animals should defend themselves when they feel threatened.  Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your completely fine with animals attacking when feeling threatened? Come on now..thats about the stupidest thing I've ever heard.
> The lady was giving a clear signal that she didnt want the cat around. It had obviously been a problem or she wouldnt be trying to run it off. And it appears she had every reason to not want the cat around,the damn thing is vicious.
> And I'll say this...that cat would have been dead before it was detached from my face.
Click to expand...


What idiotic statements.

Yes, doofus, animals that feel threatened sometimes attack.  You didn't know that?  Derp.

If she didnt' want the cat around then she could have gotten a spray bottle or turned the hose on it, keeping her distance.  _She was a fucking idiot not to read the cat's body language. _ For the last time, regardless of whether the woman thought she was threatening the cat, THE FUCKING CAT PERCEIVED HER TO BE A THREAT SO IT DEFENDED ITSELF.  And yes, an ANIMAL will attack when they feel threatened.  It's what they do, they're animals.

The cat isnt' vicious the cat was doing what an animal does when it feels threatened.  Some run away, others fight back.  What the hell is so hard to understand?? Anyone with half a brain could read the cat's body language and know that. 

For all we know it's her cat and she was just messing around with it.  It clearly isn't feral (the only way a feral cat will stick around a human is if it's protecting a litter of kittens).  Otherwise, feral cats (assuming it isn't rabid) steer clear of people.  Could be a stray or neighbors cat.  Fine she doesn't want it hanging around.  She should learn a lesson and find a better way to shoo if off her property.  Oh I know, you'd just shoot the thing.  Oh, another chest thumper.


----------



## Zoom-boing

manifold said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cat was threatened and defended itself, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cat could have easily removed itself from the "perceived" threat without attacking.
> 
> Derp!
Click to expand...


Yes, it could have but it didn't, it chose to defend itself and fought back instead.  That's what animals do, derp.  It also gave her fair warning which she chose to ignore.  She's a derp too.


----------



## Zoom-boing

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think I'm rounding up and holding a dozen cats,and then taking the four hour round trip it would take to get them to the spca,you're fucken nuts.
> Where would you propose I hold these cats? And how long would they remain caged(assuming I had cages)while I tried to catch all of em?
> They are no different then feral hogs and they damage the ecosystem in a huge way.
> 
> Feral cats or the endangered horned toad? A Texas icon by the way. To me it was an easy choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strays or feral?  There is a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A stray is nothing but a feral cat in training.
Click to expand...


You're even dumber than I thought.  Do a little research before making such stupid statements.


----------



## manifold

Zoom-boing said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cat was threatened and defended itself, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cat could have easily removed itself from the "perceived" threat without attacking.
> 
> Derp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it could have but it didn't, it chose to defend itself and fought back instead.  That's what animals do, derp.  It also gave her fair warning which she chose to ignore.  She's a derp too.
Click to expand...


The cat didn't defend itself. The cat attacked the woman.

Go write another check to PETA you fuck'n fag.


----------



## Zoom-boing

manifold said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cat could have easily removed itself from the "perceived" threat without attacking.
> 
> Derp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it could have but it didn't, it chose to defend itself and fought back instead.  That's what animals do, derp.  It also gave her fair warning which she chose to ignore.  She's a derp too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cat didn't defend itself. The cat attacked the woman.
> 
> *Go write another check to PETA you fuck'n fag.*
Click to expand...



The cat gave clear signals that it was on the defense, that it was in attack mode, that it felt threatened, that it wasn't backing down.  The cat went after the woman *only after the woman continued to threaten it and stare it down.*  Like you, she is clearly not very astute in her observation skills.  The cat most certainly was defending itself and did a fucking fantastic job ... woman ran away holding her bleeding head.  

Oh, mani attempts humor and/or insult.  mani fails.


----------



## GHook93

Dot Com said:


> thanks for adding to the discussion Gook   Does "Gook" mean you're an Oriental?



I'm actually African American!


----------



## GHook93

Sarah G said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really???
> 
> I've seen 3yr olds do far worse things to house cats than what this woman did, and the worst they get is a nice scratch on the hand to smarten them up.
> 
> The fact that you think what this cat did is somehow acceptable behavior from a domesticated animal just tells me that you're a deluded fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what my mom told me the first time my cat scratched me. What did you expect, you hit her with a plastic bat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  That would do it, I think.  I'm not sure why she was kicking at it but there was something clearly wrong with the cat.  It could have been just vicious.  If it would attack some person like that, it probably needs to be put down, what if it was a kid?
> 
> Cat bites are at least as bad as dog bites and neither should be attacking people.
Click to expand...


I think that was one brave cat, it attacked a person that was much much bigger than her. But then again small pussy always trumps a big pussy!


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> Gosh, they can jump so high, she was bleeding.  Maybe next time, she'll leave them alone.


We once had a cat who would easily leap from the floor to the fireplace mantel which was about five feet high.  

Our neighbor at that house had a Rottweiler who would bark viciously through the fence when our cat ("Mickey") was in our yard.  One day the Rottweiler got out through the front gate, came charging around to the back and jumped Mickey -- who proceeded to do a number on that dog with his teeth and claws.  I watched it happen and it convinced me that even an ordinary pet feline is a well-armed and formidable fighter.  

Mickey was bleeding from a dog bite but the neighbor told me his dog's lip was ripped open and an ear was nearly torn off.  

Mickey was a big, beautiful Russian Blue who unfortunately caught feline leukemia and died much too early.  He was a good cat.


----------



## manifold

Zoom-boing said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it could have but it didn't, it chose to defend itself and fought back instead.  That's what animals do, derp.  It also gave her fair warning which she chose to ignore.  She's a derp too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cat didn't defend itself. The cat attacked the woman.
> 
> *Go write another check to PETA you fuck'n fag.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The cat gave clear signals that it was on the defense, that it was in attack mode, that it felt threatened, that it wasn't backing down.  The cat went after the woman *only after the woman continued to threaten it and stare it down.*  Like you, she is clearly not very astute in her observation skills.  The cat most certainly was defending itself and did a fucking fantastic job ... woman ran away holding her bleeding head.
> 
> Oh, mani attempts humor and/or insult.  mani fails.
Click to expand...


The cat wasn't cornered... Derp!

The cat wasn't in any danger... Derp!

You can't see the woman's eyes... Derp!

When you have to start making shit up out of thin air to make your point... you fail.


Derp!


----------



## Zoom-boing

manifold said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cat didn't defend itself. The cat attacked the woman.
> 
> *Go write another check to PETA you fuck'n fag.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cat gave clear signals that it was on the defense, that it was in attack mode, that it felt threatened, that it wasn't backing down.  The cat went after the woman *only after the woman continued to threaten it and stare it down.*  Like you, she is clearly not very astute in her observation skills.  The cat most certainly was defending itself and did a fucking fantastic job ... woman ran away holding her bleeding head.
> 
> Oh, mani attempts humor and/or insult.  mani fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cat wasn't cornered... Derp!
> 
> The cat wasn't in any danger... Derp!
> 
> You can't see the woman's eyes... Derp!
> 
> When you have to start making shit up out of thin air to make your point... you fail.
> 
> 
> Derp!
Click to expand...



Animals don't only attack when cornered, doofus.

Clearly_ from the cat's perspective _he was.  

Don't have to, if she's too much of a fucking idiot to read the cat's body language correctly she's too much of an idiot to know not to look a cat in the eyes.  Look at her body language. He only attacked AFTER she leaned into him, guarantee she look him dead in the eye.

You don't think animals that believe they are being threatened should (and_ will_) defend themselves.  What. An. Ass.

You don't know shit about cats, mani.

The cat exhibited the following signs, woman was too stupid to read the cat's warning signs, she was a fucking asshat to continue kicking snow at the cat (again, the snow wasn't what the cat was afraid of), she got what she deserved. 




> Scared cats quickly learn that aggressive behavior makes the scary "thing" go away, and use it repeatedly to warn off strangers, for example. Affected cats may turn from offense to defense and back again during the arousal. They display a mix of defensive body signals (ears flattened sideways, tail tucked, crouching, and leaning away) and aggressive signals (fluffed fur, showing teeth, hissing, growling, swatting, biting, and scratching). Usually the pupils of their eyes dilate wide with no relation to the amount of light present.



Cat Aggression - Fear Aggression - 8 Ways to Soothe Fear Aggression


----------



## manifold

Damn you're fuck'n stupid.


----------



## manifold

Any normal, domesticated housecat would run in the other direction.

Fact, not opinion.

That cat has problems and isn't safe around people.


----------



## Sallow

manifold said:


> Any normal, domesticated housecat would run in the other direction.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
> 
> That cat has problems and isn't safe around people.



No worries.

That cat has gone to the great cat box in the sky.

They killeded it to check for rabies..


----------



## Sarah G

manifold said:


> Damn you're fuck'n stupid.



She talks herself alone.  She will never, ever, give an inch.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zoom-boing said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I've seen domesticated animals do more damage for less.  So?
> 
> You're an idiot.  Once again, for the brain impaired, in this instance the cat was defending itself from what _it perceived_ to be an attack.  Don't know what part of this you don't get.  (ppssst, it wasn't the snow that it was scared of.  Derp)  Doesn't matter that the woman wasn't hurting the cat, doesn't matter that it was just snow.  What matters is _what the cat thought was happening_ and clearly he thought he was in danger.  All you have to do is look at his body language.  And you claim you have cats.
> 
> The cat gave clear signals that is was in defense mode, the woman was too much of an idiot to stop, she then leaned in and gave direct eye contact with the cat.  The cat took that as a threat and acted accordingly.  You know, defending itself.
> 
> Good to know that you don't think animals should defend themselves when they feel threatened.  Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your completely fine with animals attacking when feeling threatened? Come on now..thats about the stupidest thing I've ever heard.
> The lady was giving a clear signal that she didnt want the cat around. It had obviously been a problem or she wouldnt be trying to run it off. And it appears she had every reason to not want the cat around,the damn thing is vicious.
> And I'll say this...that cat would have been dead before it was detached from my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What idiotic statements.
> 
> Yes, doofus, animals that feel threatened sometimes attack.  You didn't know that?  Derp.
> 
> If she didnt' want the cat around then she could have gotten a spray bottle or turned the hose on it, keeping her distance.  _She was a fucking idiot not to read the cat's body language. _ For the last time, regardless of whether the woman thought she was threatening the cat, THE FUCKING CAT PERCEIVED HER TO BE A THREAT SO IT DEFENDED ITSELF.  And yes, an ANIMAL will attack when they feel threatened.  It's what they do, they're animals.
> 
> The cat isnt' vicious the cat was doing what an animal does when it feels threatened.  Some run away, others fight back.  What the hell is so hard to understand?? Anyone with half a brain could read the cat's body language and know that.
> 
> For all we know it's her cat and she was just messing around with it.  It clearly isn't feral (the only way a feral cat will stick around a human is if it's protecting a litter of kittens).  Otherwise, feral cats (assuming it isn't rabid) steer clear of people.  Could be a stray or neighbors cat.  Fine she doesn't want it hanging around.  She should learn a lesson and find a better way to shoo if off her property.  Oh I know, you'd just shoot the thing.  Oh, another chest thumper.
Click to expand...


 I would have been nice about it....right up till it attacked me. Then it's a dead mofo.
And I dont give a rats ass if it felt threatened or not. It's gonna die....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zoom-boing said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cat was threatened and defended itself, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cat could have easily removed itself from the "perceived" threat without attacking.
> 
> Derp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it could have but it didn't, it chose to defend itself and fought back instead.  That's what animals do, derp.  It also gave her fair warning which she chose to ignore.  She's a derp too.
Click to expand...


  She also gave the cat fair warning. I promise you the cat wouldnt have attacked me.
She showed fear and the cat took advantage of that fear.
  I would have shown the cat that it doesnt pay to attack me. Of course it would be it's last lesson..unless of course the cat could read my "body language"


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zoom-boing said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strays or feral?  There is a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A stray is nothing but a feral cat in training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're even dumber than I thought.  Do a little research before making such stupid statements.
Click to expand...


  You are a complete dumbfuck...derp. I know what a feral animal is. I've shot a shitload of them.
 Maybe if you weren't a city shit you might know the difference.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MikeK said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, they can jump so high, she was bleeding.  Maybe next time, she'll leave them alone.
> 
> 
> 
> We once had a cat who would easily leap from the floor to the fireplace mantel which was about five feet high.
> 
> Our neighbor at that house had a Rottweiler who would bark viciously through the fence when our cat ("Mickey") was in our yard.  One day the Rottweiler got out through the front gate, came charging around to the back and jumped Mickey -- who proceeded to do a number on that dog with his teeth and claws.  I watched it happen and it convinced me that even an ordinary pet feline is a well-armed and formidable fighter.
> 
> Mickey was bleeding from a dog bite but the neighbor told me his dog's lip was ripped open and an ear was nearly torn off.
> 
> Mickey was a big, beautiful Russian Blue who unfortunately caught feline leukemia and died much too early.  He was a good cat.
Click to expand...


  Meh...two of the six Boxers I've had were accomplished cat killers. It really depends on the dog. Some are good at it,some aren't.
 One of em liked to kill goats. He'd cross the river,kill em and drag em back across the river and back to the porch.
I bet I spent 2 or 3 thousand bucks paying for goats with that dog.


----------



## Esmeralda

Look at the video again.  Just before the cat jumps on her, she isn't just kicking snow at it, she actually kicks the cat. The cat isn't crazy.  It is being kicked and it is reasonable to fight back.  Why is it that people think animals who are being mistreated and abused don't have a right to fight back. Many years ago, my friend's husband had found a stray dog, a border collie.  He took it home and kept it.  It was a very nice dog, but it would growl at feet if they came close to him.  You had to be careful never to walk too close to it because it hated feet. Why, because it had obviously been kicked a lot.  We don't know what this woman in the video had done to the cat in the past.  If she had abused it, she deserved what she got. She was kicking the cat, not just kicking snow at it, when it attacked her.


----------



## rdean

Stay away from a mean pussy.


----------



## Zoom-boing

manifold said:


> Any normal, domesticated housecat would run in the other direction.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
> 
> That cat has problems and isn't safe around people.



Like I said, you don't know shit about cats.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Sarah G said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you're fuck'n stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She talks herself alone.  She will never, ever, give an inch.
Click to expand...


I see English is your second language.


----------



## Zoom-boing

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your completely fine with animals attacking when feeling threatened? Come on now..thats about the stupidest thing I've ever heard.
> The lady was giving a clear signal that she didnt want the cat around. It had obviously been a problem or she wouldnt be trying to run it off. And it appears she had every reason to not want the cat around,the damn thing is vicious.
> And I'll say this...that cat would have been dead before it was detached from my face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What idiotic statements.
> 
> Yes, doofus, animals that feel threatened sometimes attack.  You didn't know that?  Derp.
> 
> If she didnt' want the cat around then she could have gotten a spray bottle or turned the hose on it, keeping her distance.  _She was a fucking idiot not to read the cat's body language. _ For the last time, regardless of whether the woman thought she was threatening the cat, THE FUCKING CAT PERCEIVED HER TO BE A THREAT SO IT DEFENDED ITSELF.  And yes, an ANIMAL will attack when they feel threatened.  It's what they do, they're animals.
> 
> The cat isnt' vicious the cat was doing what an animal does when it feels threatened.  Some run away, others fight back.  What the hell is so hard to understand?? Anyone with half a brain could read the cat's body language and know that.
> 
> For all we know it's her cat and she was just messing around with it.  It clearly isn't feral (the only way a feral cat will stick around a human is if it's protecting a litter of kittens).  Otherwise, feral cats (assuming it isn't rabid) steer clear of people.  Could be a stray or neighbors cat.  Fine she doesn't want it hanging around.  She should learn a lesson and find a better way to shoo if off her property.  Oh I know, you'd just shoot the thing.  Oh, another chest thumper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have been nice about it....right up till it attacked me. Then it's a dead mofo.
> And I dont give a rats ass if it felt threatened or not. It's gonna die....
Click to expand...


Again, chest thumping.  You and mani think an animal that feels threatened shouldn't defend itself.  Ass.


----------



## Zoom-boing

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> A stray is nothing but a feral cat in training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're even dumber than I thought.  Do a little research before making such stupid statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * You are a complete dumbfuck...derp*. I know what a feral animal is. I've shot a shitload of them.
> Maybe if you weren't a city shit you might know the difference.
Click to expand...


No, YOU.

You said you shot strays.  Then changed it to ferals.  Which is it? There IS a difference, dumbass.  

Feral and Stray Cats - An Important Difference - Alley Cat Allies


----------



## Zoom-boing

Esmeralda said:


> Look at the video again.  Just before the cat jumps on her, she isn't just kicking snow at it, she actually kicks the cat. The cat isn't crazy.  It is being kicked and it is reasonable to fight back.  Why is it that people think animals who are being mistreated and abused don't have a right to fight back. Many years ago, my friend's husband had found a stray dog, a border collie.  He took it home and kept it.  It was a very nice dog, but it would growl at feet if they came close to him.  You had to be careful never to walk too close to it because it hated feet. Why, because it had obviously been kicked a lot.  We don't know what this woman in the video had done to the cat in the past.  If she had abused it, she deserved what she got. She was kicking the cat, not just kicking snow at it, when it attacked her.



Our one dog was very hand-shy when we first got her, but only with my husband.  Took a lot of patience and time for her to get over it.  If my husband had ignored her body language, patted her anyway and she bite him?  It would be on my husband for failing to note that she was hand-shy, obviously someone mistreated her.  Of course, mani and herewego would have just shot her ... or strangled her with their bare hands.  Cause they da (moronic) man!


----------



## Zoom-boing

rdean said:


> Stay away from a mean pussy.



Oh. My. God.

I actually agree with you.

The dumbass woman in the vid doesn't.


----------



## Zoom-boing

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cat could have easily removed itself from the "perceived" threat without attacking.
> 
> Derp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it could have but it didn't, it chose to defend itself and fought back instead.  That's what animals do, derp.  It also gave her fair warning which she chose to ignore.  She's a derp too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She also gave the cat fair warning. I promise you the cat wouldnt have attacked me.
> She showed fear and the cat took advantage of that fear.
> I would have shown the cat that it doesnt pay to attack me. Of course it would be it's last lesson..unless of course the cat could read my "body language"
Click to expand...


She didn't give the cat anything except a boot coming at its face.  The cat perceived THAT as a threat.  She then glared him in the eyes and THEN he attacked her.  

Had you done what the woman did the cat would most certainly have attacked you.  You and mani are clueless about cats and how to read their body language.  Any sane person would have backed out of the situation and left the cat alone.  And if that cat was feral or even a stray?  She's even more of an asshat for antagonizing it.  She got what she deserved.  Period.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zoom-boing said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're even dumber than I thought.  Do a little research before making such stupid statements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * You are a complete dumbfuck...derp*. I know what a feral animal is. I've shot a shitload of them.
> Maybe if you weren't a city shit you might know the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, YOU.
> 
> You said you shot strays.  Then changed it to ferals.  Which is it? There IS a difference, dumbass.
> 
> Feral and Stray Cats - An Important Difference - Alley Cat Allies
Click to expand...


 Nice source.
 It's like a pedophile going to a child porn site looking for approval from other pedos to ease he/shes guilt.
Once a cat becomes a stray,it's only a matter of time before it turns feral unless it has constant human contact.

  Oh...and I dont give a rats ass how you want to classify the animal. If it's a nuisance animal thats killing all the wildlife and destroying my property?
It's dead meat.


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> Any normal, domesticated housecat would run in the other direction.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
> 
> That cat has problems and isn't safe around people.



^While the above post is still completely true, upon further review I'm changing _slightly_, my speculative opinion of the cat.

If the cat was indeed feral (i.e. not socialized at all to humans), and this was it's first encounter, I excuse the behavior. But regardless, that cat isn't safe around people, and anyone who believes otherwise hasn't had cats around their entire life, that's for damn sure.


----------



## laughinReaper

Tank said:


> LiveLeak.com - Vicious cat attack caught on video. yes, cat.




 ROLMAO! She asked for it kicking snow in the cats face. Some cats are really agressive. 

*
TRUE STORY*

Me and my sisters went camping at a camp ground. We were in our tent playing cards and appearently my ass/back was up against the side of the tent. I moved to get more comfy and the next thing I now I have claws in my backside. Neighbors cat attacked me through the tent. My sisters thought this was funny until they tried to go get ready for bed. Damn cat chased them down the road! 

Run Away! Run away!


----------



## Zoom-boing

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> * You are a complete dumbfuck...derp*. I know what a feral animal is. I've shot a shitload of them.
> Maybe if you weren't a city shit you might know the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, YOU.
> 
> You said you shot strays.  Then changed it to ferals.  Which is it? There IS a difference, dumbass.
> 
> Feral and Stray Cats - An Important Difference - Alley Cat Allies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice source.
> It's like a pedophile going to a child porn site looking for approval from other pedos to ease he/shes guilt.
> *Once a cat becomes a stray,it's only a matter of time before it turns feral unless it has constant human contact.*
> 
> Oh...and I dont give a rats ass how you want to classify the animal. If it's a nuisance animal thats killing all the wildlife and destroying my property?
> It's dead meat.
Click to expand...


False.

Too stupid to understand the difference?  Figures.


----------



## Zoom-boing

manifold said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any normal, domesticated housecat would run in the other direction.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
> 
> That cat has problems and isn't safe around people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^While the above post is still completely true, upon further review I'm changing _slightly_, my speculative opinion of the cat.
> 
> If the cat was indeed feral (i.e. not socialized at all to humans), and this was it's first encounter, I excuse the behavior. But regardless, *that cat isn't safe around people,* and anyone who believes otherwise hasn't had cats around their entire life, that's for damn sure.
Click to expand...


If the cat was feral the woman is even more of an idiot to antagonize it.

The cat did what any animal being threatened would do, it defended itself.  

You don't know shit about cats.


----------



## Zoom-boing

The woman rescued the stray cat she named Buddy earlier this summer. She also has three other cats.  She said that Buddy was 'attempting' to attack the dog and that's when the woman intervened by kicking snow at him.  Buddy defended himself by going after the woman.  The county picked up Buddy to test him for rabies ... only way to do that is to put the cat down.  <--- mani and herewego are ecstatic about that I'm sure.

So, let's see.  She has three other cats and STILL couldn't read Buddy's body language?  She claims that Buddy was 'attempting' to attack the dog.  Really?  You mean the dog that was inside the fence, close to the house, the dog that should could have just taken in to the house?  Where's the surveillance video of said 'attack'??  The county took Buddy because they wanted to test him for rabies (due to her injuries).  What kind of fucking idiot takes in a stray six months earlier and doesn't have the damn animal given a rabies shot???  Buddy had already bitten two other people.  Gee, I wonder why she didn't have him put down at _that _time to test him for rabies.  AND she didn't have him vaccinated??  AND she decided that kicking at him was a good idea???

She was a fucking asshat who was too stupid to 1) read the cat's body language, 2) bring the dog inside, 3) not antagonize a cat that she says was in attack mode, 4) have a stray cat vaccinated against rabies.  She had the cat put down because she was pissed that he attacked her, an attack that could have easily been prevented.  Oh, and if she never even bothered to have Buddy vaccinated for rabies that means she never bothered to take him to a vet.  She's an irresponsible pet owner, an idiot, and she got what she deserved.  Buddy defended himself and got dead.

Viewer Video: Horrible Cat Attack - Philadelphia News, Weather and Sports from WTXF FOX 29


----------



## gallantwarrior

TheOldSchool said:


> And her dog looks like he could care less lol



Shit, if she kicks the dog around like she was kicking that cat, dog was probably cheering the cat on.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Esmeralda said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a cat do that to a human.  She must have done this kind of thing before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she has abused this cat before, had some kind of trouble with it before, and that is why they were filming: trying to show the cat was vicious.  Thing is, if you repeatedly abuse an animal, it will do one of two things~run away or fight back.  It apparently fights back, and she thinks it's the cat's fault, when, if she'd lay off the cat, there would be no problem.  If it is a truly violent animal that attacks w/o provocation, all you have to do, what a reasonable person would do, is call the Humane Society, and they will send someone around to check things out, and, if necessary, capture the animal.  You see this all the time on Animal Planet.
Click to expand...


From what is shown in the video, the cat had provocation.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Esmeralda said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The women didnt appear to be trying to hurt the cat,just get it to go away.
> I'm sure it was jacken with the dog and she got tired of hearing the dog bark. Or it possibly attacked the dog previously.
> There was no "camera man" It was obviously a security cam.
> 
> Had it been me,I would have retrieved the ol shotgun and that would have been the end of it.
> Dog or cat...if it's a stray and it attacks me or mine? It's toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat was way too fat to be a stray.  If you shoot an animal like that, you can be brought up on charges. It is animal cruelty. The woman's life was not threatened, and you don't have a right to shoot animals just because you want to.
> 
> The laws vary from state to state, but here it is for Alaska:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruelty to animals is defined as &#8220;Knowingly inflict[ing] severe physical pain or suffering; or with criminal negligence fails to care for an animal and causes its death or severe pain or prolonged suffering&#8221;. It is a Class A Misdemeanor, with sentencing provisions including a fine of up to $5,000, imprisonment up to 1 year, community service and restitution. Exceptions are made for farming, hunting, research, training and veterinary care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $5,000 fine and a year in prison....better not shoot a cat or dog in your neighborhood.  The woman's life was not in danger.  And, not matter what you think it looked like, she attacked the cat first who only fought back: essentially, he was standing his ground.
> 
> People with guns sure like to kill.
Click to expand...


There are exceptions, even in Alaska.  This summer past, a neighbor's dog got into my pens and killed six goat kids.  Killing or harassing livestock is a certain death sentence, especially when the law says they must control their animal.


----------



## gallantwarrior

manifold said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the other one, there has most likely been some sort of abuse in the past to make the cat so aggressive.  Cats just don't normally act like that unless they've been abused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've obviously never met a barn cat.
Click to expand...


I feed a colony of ferals in my barn, they usually haul ass when I come around.


----------



## eagle1462010

I agree with the post that said she's an irresponsible pet owner............

What really gets me, is that they were videoing the dang thing, as they were expecting something to happen..............Probably a Joke, which didn't go the way it should have gone................

The owner should have taken the cat to the vet for it's shots...........Then the cat wouldn't have gotten killed later because they didn't do the right thing...................

We have cats and one actually will go and hit one of our dogs if he barks too much.........Doesn't happen often, but I've seen it..............The cat will get ticked off like he's annoyed because the dog will not shut up.  Smacks him and goes away.............

It's really funny..........chipper goes and gets into the house after getting smacked...........


----------



## Sarah G

Sallow posted that the cat was put down on the 19th:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/8323873-post80.html

That was about 10 of Zommie's mega posts ago.  Jeezus, the fucking vicious cat is gone already...


----------



## Zoom-boing

Sarah G said:


> Sallow posted that the cat was put down on the 19th:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/8323873-post80.html
> 
> That was about 10 of Zommie's mega posts ago.  Jeezus, the fucking vicious cat is gone already...



Yeah.  And?

I  notice you can't even offer an argument on _anything_ about this.


----------



## Sarah G

Zoom-boing said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow posted that the cat was put down on the 19th:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/8323873-post80.html
> 
> That was about 10 of Zommie's mega posts ago.  Jeezus, the fucking vicious cat is gone already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  And?
> 
> I  notice you can't even offer an argument on _anything_ about this.
Click to expand...


You're just not looking at anything anybody else has to say.  Fuck!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Sarah G said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow posted that the cat was put down on the 19th:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/8323873-post80.html
> 
> That was about 10 of Zommie's mega posts ago.  Jeezus, the fucking vicious cat is gone already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  And?
> 
> I  notice you can't even offer an argument on _anything_ about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just not looking at anything anybody else has to say.  Fuck!
Click to expand...


Again, you fail to present any argument one way or another.  Typical.  Go run away again, it's what you do.


----------



## Esmeralda

There was a well known, famous, dog trainer in the UK named Barbara Woodhouse.  She published several books on dog training and had a TV program on it.  Her most famous book is titled _No Bad Dogs, _ essentially saying that dogs are not born bad, that it is the owners who are bad owners.  The same applies to cats, to any animal, unless there is some kind of genetic defect or rabies.  The cat was abused at some point, which made it a cat who would attack a human. The cat was put down in order to test it for rabies.  It is sad and ironic that humans actually create the animal's bad behavior, then put it down because of the bad behavior. It is no different than circus elephants going on a rampage or zoo lions attacking someone who gets too close.  These animals, circus animals, animals confined to what to them is a prison, are being abused. When they fight back, they are put down. Doesn't say a lot for humans, imo.


----------



## Sarah G

Zoom-boing said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  And?
> 
> I  notice you can't even offer an argument on _anything_ about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just not looking at anything anybody else has to say.  Fuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you fail to present any argument one way or another.  Typical.  Go run away again, it's what you do.
Click to expand...


I don't run away from you wingnuts, I just sort of give up after not seeming to be heard.  This is a place where exchanges should take place but it is more of a lecturing opportunity for some.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Sarah G said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just not looking at anything anybody else has to say.  Fuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you fail to present any argument one way or another.  Typical.  Go run away again, it's what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't run away from you wingnuts, I just sort of give up after not seeming to be heard.  This is a place where exchanges should take place but it is more of a lecturing opportunity for some.
Click to expand...


Still no argument from you on the OP.  TYPICAL.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zoom-boing said:


> The woman rescued the stray cat she named Buddy earlier this summer. She also has three other cats.  She said that Buddy was 'attempting' to attack the dog and that's when the woman intervened by kicking snow at him.  Buddy defended himself by going after the woman.  The county picked up Buddy to test him for rabies ... only way to do that is to put the cat down.  <--- mani and herewego are ecstatic about that I'm sure.
> 
> So, let's see.  She has three other cats and STILL couldn't read Buddy's body language?  She claims that Buddy was 'attempting' to attack the dog.  Really?  You mean the dog that was inside the fence, close to the house, the dog that should could have just taken in to the house?  Where's the surveillance video of said 'attack'??  The county took Buddy because they wanted to test him for rabies (due to her injuries).  What kind of fucking idiot takes in a stray six months earlier and doesn't have the damn animal given a rabies shot???  Buddy had already bitten two other people.  Gee, I wonder why she didn't have him put down at _that _time to test him for rabies.  AND she didn't have him vaccinated??  AND she decided that kicking at him was a good idea???
> 
> She was a fucking asshat who was too stupid to 1) read the cat's body language, 2) bring the dog inside, 3) not antagonize a cat that she says was in attack mode, 4) have a stray cat vaccinated against rabies.  She had the cat put down because she was pissed that he attacked her, an attack that could have easily been prevented.  Oh, and if she never even bothered to have Buddy vaccinated for rabies that means she never bothered to take him to a vet.  She's an irresponsible pet owner, an idiot, and she got what she deserved.  Buddy defended himself and got dead.
> 
> Viewer Video: Horrible Cat Attack - Philadelphia News, Weather and Sports from WTXF FOX 29



  So the nice lady does the cat a favor by taking it in,and it repays that favor by attacking the dog and her.
  And now you want us to believe that the cat cant get over a waist high fence.
"Buddy" had already bitten two other people? 
 WTF? The cat is obviously dangerous and it should have been put down a long time ago.
   I'd love to release a tiger in your backyard and watch you try to make friends with it.
Right after it ate all your other cats. Of which I'm sure you have dozens...I gotta ask. Do people call you "the cat lady" behind your back?
  You are a wack job


----------



## 007

The ignorant, fat ass skank antagonized the poor cat and got what she had coming. I hope the cat clawed her fucking eye out... stupid bitch.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

eagle1462010 said:


> I agree with the post that said she's an irresponsible pet owner............
> 
> What really gets me, is that they were videoing the dang thing, as they were expecting something to happen..............Probably a Joke, which didn't go the way it should have gone................
> 
> The owner should have taken the cat to the vet for it's shots...........Then the cat wouldn't have gotten killed later because they didn't do the right thing...................
> 
> We have cats and one actually will go and hit one of our dogs if he barks too much.........Doesn't happen often, but I've seen it..............The cat will get ticked off like he's annoyed because the dog will not shut up.  Smacks him and goes away.............
> 
> It's really funny..........chipper goes and gets into the house after getting smacked...........



  It's obvious that this was filmed by a security camera.


----------



## Zoom-boing

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The woman rescued the stray cat she named Buddy earlier this summer. She also has three other cats.  She said that Buddy was 'attempting' to attack the dog and that's when the woman intervened by kicking snow at him.  Buddy defended himself by going after the woman.  The county picked up Buddy to test him for rabies ... only way to do that is to put the cat down.  <--- mani and herewego are ecstatic about that I'm sure.
> 
> So, let's see.  She has three other cats and STILL couldn't read Buddy's body language?  She claims that Buddy was 'attempting' to attack the dog.  Really?  You mean the dog that was inside the fence, close to the house, the dog that should could have just taken in to the house?  Where's the surveillance video of said 'attack'??  The county took Buddy because they wanted to test him for rabies (due to her injuries).  What kind of fucking idiot takes in a stray six months earlier and doesn't have the damn animal given a rabies shot???  Buddy had already bitten two other people.  Gee, I wonder why she didn't have him put down at _that _time to test him for rabies.  AND she didn't have him vaccinated??  AND she decided that kicking at him was a good idea???
> 
> She was a fucking asshat who was too stupid to 1) read the cat's body language, 2) bring the dog inside, 3) not antagonize a cat that she says was in attack mode, 4) have a stray cat vaccinated against rabies.  She had the cat put down because she was pissed that he attacked her, an attack that could have easily been prevented.  Oh, and if she never even bothered to have Buddy vaccinated for rabies that means she never bothered to take him to a vet.  She's an irresponsible pet owner, an idiot, and she got what she deserved.  Buddy defended himself and got dead.
> 
> Viewer Video: Horrible Cat Attack - Philadelphia News, Weather and Sports from WTXF FOX 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the nice lady does the cat a favor by taking it in,and it repays that favor by attacking the dog and her.
> And now you want us to believe that the cat cant get over a waist high fence.
> "Buddy" had already bitten two other people?
> WTF? The cat is obviously dangerous and it should have been put down a long time ago.
> I'd love to release a tiger in your backyard and watch you try to make friends with it.
> Right after it ate all your other cats. Of which I'm sure you have dozens...I gotta ask. Do people call you "the cat lady" behind your back?
> You are a wack job
Click to expand...


The woman took in a stray and never bothered to take him to the vet,  ESPECIALLY for a rabies shot??

Where did I say the cat couldn't get over the fence?  In the video the cat was clearly on the outside of the fence and the dog was clearly on the inside of the fence.  The woman could have easily taken the dog inside.  Instead she chose to antagonize an already agitated cat.  

Do tell, what were the circumstances that the cat bit other people?  Were they severe?  Were they play bites?  Was the cat having a boot come at its face when it bit?  The bites must not have been anything too bad or else surely, SURELY she would have had the cat put down to test for rabies.  RIGHT???

Did the cat have some behavior issues?  Could be, he was a stray, abuse has to be considered.  This woman didn't even have the intelligence to have the cat vaccinated for rabies, she doesn't have the intelligence to work on his behavior.  Instead, she provokes him then has him put down.  And you cheer her.  Wow.

Tiger?  wtf?


----------



## Zoom-boing

HereWeGoAgain said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the post that said she's an irresponsible pet owner............
> 
> What really gets me, is that they were videoing the dang thing, as they were expecting something to happen..............Probably a Joke, which didn't go the way it should have gone................
> 
> The owner should have taken the cat to the vet for it's shots...........Then the cat wouldn't have gotten killed later because they didn't do the right thing...................
> 
> We have cats and one actually will go and hit one of our dogs if he barks too much.........Doesn't happen often, but I've seen it..............The cat will get ticked off like he's annoyed because the dog will not shut up.  Smacks him and goes away.............
> 
> It's really funny..........chipper goes and gets into the house after getting smacked...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious that this was filmed by a security camera.
Click to expand...


Convenient that she edits the video to ONLY show the cat going after her.  I'd love to see the part where the cat was 'attempting' to attack the dog.  She is full of shit, as are you.


----------



## Samson

Zoom-boing said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the post that said she's an irresponsible pet owner............
> 
> What really gets me, is that they were videoing the dang thing, as they were expecting something to happen..............Probably a Joke, which didn't go the way it should have gone................
> 
> The owner should have taken the cat to the vet for it's shots...........Then the cat wouldn't have gotten killed later because they didn't do the right thing...................
> 
> We have cats and one actually will go and hit one of our dogs if he barks too much.........Doesn't happen often, but I've seen it..............The cat will get ticked off like he's annoyed because the dog will not shut up.  Smacks him and goes away.............
> 
> It's really funny..........chipper goes and gets into the house after getting smacked...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious that this was filmed by a security camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Convenient that she edits the video to ONLY show the cat going after her.  I'd love to see the part where the cat was 'attempting' to attack the dog.  She is full of shit, as are you.
Click to expand...



So, this thread is really about a cat......







*****unsubscribe*****


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zoom-boing said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the post that said she's an irresponsible pet owner............
> 
> What really gets me, is that they were videoing the dang thing, as they were expecting something to happen..............Probably a Joke, which didn't go the way it should have gone................
> 
> The owner should have taken the cat to the vet for it's shots...........Then the cat wouldn't have gotten killed later because they didn't do the right thing...................
> 
> We have cats and one actually will go and hit one of our dogs if he barks too much.........Doesn't happen often, but I've seen it..............The cat will get ticked off like he's annoyed because the dog will not shut up.  Smacks him and goes away.............
> 
> It's really funny..........chipper goes and gets into the house after getting smacked...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious that this was filmed by a security camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Convenient that she edits the video to ONLY show the cat going after her.  I'd love to see the part where the cat was 'attempting' to attack the dog.  She is full of shit, as are you.
Click to expand...


   The cat had already attacked two other people.


----------



## Zoom-boing

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious that this was filmed by a security camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convenient that she edits the video to ONLY show the cat going after her.  I'd love to see the part where the cat was 'attempting' to attack the dog.  She is full of shit, as are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cat had already *attacked* two other people.
Click to expand...


Wrong, the cat bit two other times.  I noticed you ignored answering my previous questions.  

Do tell, what were the circumstances that the cat bit other people? 
Were they severe? 
Were they play bites? 
Was the cat having a boot come at its face when it bit? 
The bites must not have been anything too bad or else surely, SURELY she would have had the cat put down to test for rabies. 
RIGHT???

Here's some more: 

Did the cat bite before she had him?  
Since she had him?  
Why the fuck didn't she have the cat, a stray, vaccinated against rabies when she got him?  Oh wait I can answer that last one ... because she's an irresponsible pet owner.


----------



## Zoom-boing

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious that this was filmed by a security camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convenient that she edits the video to ONLY show the cat going after her.  I'd love to see the part where the cat was 'attempting' to attack the dog.  She is full of shit, as are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cat had already *attacked* two other people.
Click to expand...


Bit.  

Are you saying that a stray cat that shows behavior issues should just be shot (your term), rather than worked with, _especially_ by the person who rescued him/took him in six months prior?  

Wow.  Just wow.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Samson said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious that this was filmed by a security camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convenient that she edits the video to ONLY show the cat going after her.  I'd love to see the part where the cat was 'attempting' to attack the dog.  She is full of shit, as are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, this thread is really about a cat......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****unsubscribe*****
Click to expand...



Well, there are some pussies in here posting that's for sure.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zoom-boing said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Convenient that she edits the video to ONLY show the cat going after her.  I'd love to see the part where the cat was 'attempting' to attack the dog.  She is full of shit, as are you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cat had already *attacked* two other people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, the cat bit two other times.  I noticed you ignored answering my previous questions.
> 
> Do tell, what were the circumstances that the cat bit other people?
> Were they severe?
> Were they play bites?
> Was the cat having a boot come at its face when it bit?
> The bites must not have been anything too bad or else surely, SURELY she would have had the cat put down to test for rabies.
> RIGHT???
> 
> Here's some more:
> 
> Did the cat bite before she had him?
> Since she had him?
> Why the fuck didn't she have the cat, a stray, vaccinated against rabies when she got him?  Oh wait I can answer that last one ... because she's an irresponsible pet owner.
Click to expand...


  She should have left it to starve/freeze to death. That way she wouldnt look like an irresponsible pet owner in your eyes.
  The stupid flows out of you like an artesian well.....


----------



## Zoom-boing

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cat had already *attacked* two other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, the cat bit two other times.  I noticed you ignored answering my previous questions.
> 
> Do tell, what were the circumstances that the cat bit other people?
> Were they severe?
> Were they play bites?
> Was the cat having a boot come at its face when it bit?
> The bites must not have been anything too bad or else surely, SURELY she would have had the cat put down to test for rabies.
> RIGHT???
> 
> Here's some more:
> 
> Did the cat bite before she had him?
> Since she had him?
> Why the fuck didn't she have the cat, a stray, vaccinated against rabies when she got him?  Oh wait I can answer that last one ... because she's an irresponsible pet owner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She should have left it to starve/freeze to death. That way she wouldnt look like an irresponsible pet owner in your eyes.
> The stupid flows out of you like an artesian well.....
Click to expand...


Yeah, didn't think you'd bother answering my questions. 

I've no doubt that you would have left the cat to starve/freeze to death.  None at all.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zoom-boing said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, the cat bit two other times.  I noticed you ignored answering my previous questions.
> 
> Do tell, what were the circumstances that the cat bit other people?
> Were they severe?
> Were they play bites?
> Was the cat having a boot come at its face when it bit?
> The bites must not have been anything too bad or else surely, SURELY she would have had the cat put down to test for rabies.
> RIGHT???
> 
> Here's some more:
> 
> Did the cat bite before she had him?
> Since she had him?
> Why the fuck didn't she have the cat, a stray, vaccinated against rabies when she got him?  Oh wait I can answer that last one ... because she's an irresponsible pet owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She should have left it to starve/freeze to death. That way she wouldnt look like an irresponsible pet owner in your eyes.
> The stupid flows out of you like an artesian well.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, didn't think you'd bother answering my questions.
> 
> I've no doubt that you would have left the cat to starve/freeze to death.  None at all.
Click to expand...


  I see no need to answer your questions. To do so would lower me to your level of stupid. And I aint going there........


----------



## Zoom-boing

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> She should have left it to starve/freeze to death. That way she wouldnt look like an irresponsible pet owner in your eyes.
> The stupid flows out of you like an artesian well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, didn't think you'd bother answering my questions.
> 
> I've no doubt that you would have left the cat to starve/freeze to death.  None at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see no need to answer your questions. To do so would lower me to your level of stupid. And I aint going there........
Click to expand...


^ dodges again


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zoom-boing said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, didn't think you'd bother answering my questions.
> 
> I've no doubt that you would have left the cat to starve/freeze to death.  None at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see no need to answer your questions. To do so would lower me to your level of stupid. And I aint going there........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ dodges again
Click to expand...


 Nope. You're just a freak who thinks it's a good idea to let a dangerous animal roam at will.
 You cant converse with that kind of stupid.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

The woman kept at it until the cat fought back. Its nice to see an animal abuser get what they deserve and in spite of all the silly-ass, he-man posturing here about illegally killing animals, the real fault here lies with the owners who let their animals run loose. 

Face the fact that there are sicko cowards out there who will shoot or poison your cat just because they can get away with it and they're nursing some kind of asssinine grudge. You cannot educate them or change their chicken shit attitude. All you can do is hope they get caught and that the animal cruelty laws in your area are enough to make him pay.

OTOH, I feel very strongly that just because I choose to live with animals does not mean my neighbors should be forced to live with them as well. 

Keep your cats inside. They don't need to run loose. 

If you believe they must go outside, build a simple and inexpensive outdoor run with a way out through a door or window. I've done it for more than 25 years and it works. I've used found materials and I've built big expensive castles. Bottom line is, your cats are happy and safe and you don't have to deal with litter boxes.


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> The woman kept at it until the cat fought back. Its nice to see an animal abuser get what they deserve and in spite of all the silly-ass, he-man posturing here about illegally killing animals, the real fault here lies with the owners who let their animals run loose.
> 
> Face the fact that there are sicko cowards out there who will shoot or poison your cat just because they can get away with it and they're nursing some kind of asssinine grudge. You cannot educate them or change their chicken shit attitude. All you can do is hope they get caught and that the animal cruelty laws in your area are enough to make him pay.
> 
> OTOH, I feel very strongly that just because I choose to live with animals does not mean my neighbors should be forced to live with them as well.
> 
> Keep your cats inside. They don't need to run loose.
> 
> If you believe they must go outside, build a simple and inexpensive outdoor run with a way out through a door or window. I've done it for more than 25 years and it works. I've used found materials and I've built big expensive castles. Bottom line is, your cats are happy and safe and you don't have to deal with litter boxes.



Excellent post. Cats live longer, healthier, safer lives indoors.  For the sake of their lives and their safety, it is better to keep them as indoor pets, and to give them outdoor time, put up some kind of enclosed  outdoor area for them.  Cats shouldn't be running free anymore than dogs should. The problem with cats is they can climb over fences, so you need an enclosure with a roof on it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Luddly Neddite said:


> The woman kept at it until the cat fought back. Its nice to see an animal abuser get what they deserve and in spite of all the silly-ass, he-man posturing here about illegally killing animals, the real fault here lies with the owners who let their animals run loose.
> 
> Face the fact that there are sicko cowards out there who will shoot or poison your cat just because they can get away with it and they're nursing some kind of asssinine grudge. You cannot educate them or change their chicken shit attitude. All you can do is hope they get caught and that the animal cruelty laws in your area are enough to make him pay.
> 
> OTOH, I feel very strongly that just because I choose to live with animals does not mean my neighbors should be forced to live with them as well.
> 
> Keep your cats inside. They don't need to run loose.
> 
> If you believe they must go outside, build a simple and inexpensive outdoor run with a way out through a door or window. I've done it for more than 25 years and it works. I've used found materials and I've built big expensive castles. Bottom line is, your cats are happy and safe and you don't have to deal with litter boxes.



  Aaaahh ...common sense. It ain't so common anymore.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Luddly Neddite said:


> The woman kept at it until the cat fought back. Its nice to see an animal abuser get what they deserve and in spite of all the silly-ass, he-man posturing here about illegally killing animals, the real fault here lies with the owners who let their animals run loose.
> 
> Face the fact that there are sicko cowards out there who will shoot or poison your cat just because they can get away with it and they're nursing some kind of asssinine grudge. You cannot educate them or change their chicken shit attitude. All you can do is hope they get caught and that the animal cruelty laws in your area are enough to make him pay.
> 
> OTOH, I feel very strongly that just because I choose to live with animals does not mean my neighbors should be forced to live with them as well.
> 
> Keep your cats inside. They don't need to run loose.
> 
> If you believe they must go outside, build a simple and inexpensive outdoor run with a way out through a door or window. I've done it for more than 25 years and it works. I've used found materials and I've built big expensive castles. Bottom line is, your cats are happy and safe and you don't have to deal with litter boxes.



I do believe this is the only thing I've ever agreed with you on.


----------



## manifold

Zoom-boing said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any normal, domesticated housecat would run in the other direction.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
> 
> That cat has problems and isn't safe around people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^While the above post is still completely true, upon further review I'm changing _slightly_, my speculative opinion of the cat.
> 
> If the cat was indeed feral (i.e. not socialized at all to humans), and this was it's first encounter, I excuse the behavior. But regardless, *that cat isn't safe around people,* and anyone who believes otherwise hasn't had cats around their entire life, that's for damn sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the cat was feral the woman is even more of an idiot to antagonize it.
> 
> The cat did what any animal being threatened would do, it defended itself.
> 
> You don't know shit about cats.
Click to expand...


I know a shit load more than you do.

Bottom line is that cat isn't safe around people. Go ahead disagree with that again just in case there is any doubt left about what a fuck'n tard you are.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Esmeralda said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The woman kept at it until the cat fought back. Its nice to see an animal abuser get what they deserve and in spite of all the silly-ass, he-man posturing here about illegally killing animals, the real fault here lies with the owners who let their animals run loose.
> 
> Face the fact that there are sicko cowards out there who will shoot or poison your cat just because they can get away with it and they're nursing some kind of asssinine grudge. You cannot educate them or change their chicken shit attitude. All you can do is hope they get caught and that the animal cruelty laws in your area are enough to make him pay.
> 
> OTOH, I feel very strongly that just because I choose to live with animals does not mean my neighbors should be forced to live with them as well.
> 
> Keep your cats inside. They don't need to run loose.
> 
> If you believe they must go outside, build a simple and inexpensive outdoor run with a way out through a door or window. I've done it for more than 25 years and it works. I've used found materials and I've built big expensive castles. Bottom line is, your cats are happy and safe and you don't have to deal with litter boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post. Cats live longer, healthier, safer lives indoors.  For the sake of their lives and their safety, it is better to keep them as indoor pets, and to give them outdoor time, put up some kind of enclosed  outdoor area for them.  Cats shouldn't be running free anymore than dogs should. The problem with cats is they can climb over fences, so you need an enclosure with a roof on it.
Click to expand...


Thanks. I forgot to mention the roof. I've had cats who figured that out as well. 

Living out in the desert southwest, west of Tucson, we had to build our cat run to keep out the creepy crawlies too. I should do a post on rattlesnake-proof fencing. 

I never had a rattlesnake get into the cat run but I did have a problem with a Mohave r'snake who got into our (and the dogs') yard. Mohaves are different, very aggressive. I saw him around our place for more than 10 years and would just move him out to the desert. But once he got into the yard and wouldn't stop trying to get back in, I had to move him. The day I opened our back door to find him coiled up on the mat was the day I put him in a barrel and drove him a long way a way. 

One cat we had was a real escape artist. I think he pretty much came and went as he wished. One night, I saw a coyote sniffing and circling a tree in the front yard. I could see our cat sitting up in the crook of the tree, just over the coyote's head. 

Another time, I could hear the buzzing of a rattlesnake just outside the light from our outside lights. Knowing r'snakes don't just buzz for nothing, I shone a flashlight to see if I could see what animal was out there, about to tangle with a ticked off rattlesnake. My own cat's eyes shone back at me. Nothing I could do though, except cross my fingers that the cat would make it through the encounter. He did. 

Funniest was one night, watching TV in the half light in the living room and seeing a cat I had never seen before come down the hallway to the kitchen for a drink of water. Apparently, he had escaped from a kitten mill a few miles down the road, had climbed the wire of the cat run and had found his way into the house. I was willing to keep him but he was quite feral and ended up escaping the run. 

Depending on how you build, you really do have to keep checking that your run is sound and critter-proof.


----------



## Zoom-boing

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no need to answer your questions. To do so would lower me to your level of stupid. And I aint going there........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ dodges again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You're just a freak who thinks it's a good idea to let a dangerous animal roam at will.
> You cant converse with that kind of stupid.
Click to expand...


You moron, the cat wasn't a 'dangerous animal roaming at will'.  He was threatened and defended himself.  I wonder if maybe he wasn't ill, an ill animal will often be much more aggravated and defensive.  Of course, since the nutbar woman who took him in didn't bother taking him to the vet we'll never know.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Luddly Neddite said:


> The woman kept at it until the cat fought back. Its nice to see an animal abuser get what they deserve and in spite of all the silly-ass, he-man posturing here about illegally killing animals, the real fault here lies with the owners who let their animals run loose.
> 
> Face the fact that there are sicko cowards out there who will shoot or poison your cat just because they can get away with it and they're nursing some kind of asssinine grudge. You cannot educate them or change their chicken shit attitude. All you can do is hope they get caught and that the animal cruelty laws in your area are enough to make him pay.
> 
> OTOH, I feel very strongly that just because I choose to live with animals does not mean my neighbors should be forced to live with them as well.
> 
> Keep your cats inside. They don't need to run loose.
> 
> If you believe they must go outside, build a simple and inexpensive outdoor run with a way out through a door or window. I've done it for more than 25 years and it works. I've used found materials and I've built big expensive castles. Bottom line is, your cats are happy and safe and you don't have to deal with litter boxes.



Damn it, luddly.  Why is your rep turned off, cause I'd have +repped you for this.  Well said.


----------



## Zoom-boing

manifold said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^While the above post is still completely true, upon further review I'm changing _slightly_, my speculative opinion of the cat.
> 
> If the cat was indeed feral (i.e. not socialized at all to humans), and this was it's first encounter, I excuse the behavior. But regardless, *that cat isn't safe around people,* and anyone who believes otherwise hasn't had cats around their entire life, that's for damn sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the cat was feral the woman is even more of an idiot to antagonize it.
> 
> The cat did what any animal being threatened would do, it defended itself.
> 
> You don't know shit about cats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a shit load more than you do.
> 
> Bottom line is that cat isn't safe around people. Go ahead disagree with that again just in case there is any doubt left about what a fuck'n tard you are.
Click to expand...


Not about cats you don't.

Tosses out another insult ... as if somehow that reflects on me.  

Bottom line is the woman is full of shit, she took in a stray six months ago and NEVER FUCKING BOTHERED to take him to the vet, ESPECIALLY not for a rabies vaccination, she provokes the cat, the cat reacts AS A CAT WILL by defending itself, and the fucking asshat woman_ who never bothered to vaccinate the cat against rabies_ has him destroyed because 'maybe rabies!'. 

And. You. Defend. It.   

The fuckin' tard is staring back at you in the mirror.


----------



## Tank

Anybody who builds a cat run out side their house, is a weirdo


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zoom-boing said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ dodges again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You're just a freak who thinks it's a good idea to let a dangerous animal roam at will.
> You cant converse with that kind of stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You moron, the cat wasn't a 'dangerous animal roaming at will'.  He was threatened and defended himself.  I wonder if maybe he wasn't ill, an ill animal will often be much more aggravated and defensive.  Of course, since the nutbar woman who took him in didn't bother taking him to the vet we'll never know.
Click to expand...


 Yes it was. It attacked several people and it was adopted by the women when she found it roaming around. If thats not roaming and dangerous I dont know what is.
   Just STFU you're sounding like a complete idiot.


----------



## manifold

Zoom-boing said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the cat was feral the woman is even more of an idiot to antagonize it.
> 
> The cat did what any animal being threatened would do, it defended itself.
> 
> You don't know shit about cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a shit load more than you do.
> 
> Bottom line is that cat isn't safe around people. Go ahead disagree with that again just in case there is any doubt left about what a fuck'n tard you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not about cats you don't.
> 
> Tosses out another insult ... as if somehow that reflects on me.
> 
> Bottom line is the woman is full of shit, she took in a stray six months ago and NEVER FUCKING BOTHERED to take him to the vet, ESPECIALLY not for a rabies vaccination, she provokes the cat, the cat reacts AS A CAT WILL by defending itself, and the fucking asshat woman_ who never bothered to vaccinate the cat against rabies_ has him destroyed because 'maybe rabies!'.
> 
> And. You. Defend. It.
> 
> The fuckin' tard is staring back at you in the mirror.
Click to expand...


Ahh, so now you're backpedaling like a motherfucker.

Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Mojo2

Tank said:


> LiveLeak.com - Vicious cat attack caught on video. yes, cat.



You mean HOUSE cat?

Then say so.

Or else you might be talking about a jungle cat or a mountain cat or any other big and wild cat.

Your post reminds me of the ignorant people describing the planes that struck the WTC on 9/11.

It was a plane.

It was a jet.

Instead of, 'it was a *commercial airliner*.'

And the bitch got what she deserved.


----------



## Zoom-boing

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You're just a freak who thinks it's a good idea to let a dangerous animal roam at will.
> You cant converse with that kind of stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You moron, the cat wasn't a 'dangerous animal roaming at will'.  He was threatened and defended himself.  I wonder if maybe he wasn't ill, an ill animal will often be much more aggravated and defensive.  Of course, since the nutbar woman who took him in didn't bother taking him to the vet we'll never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it was. *It attacked several people and it was adopted by the women when she found it roaming around.* If thats not roaming and dangerous I dont know what is.
> Just STFU you're sounding like a complete idiot.
Click to expand...


You fucking asshat.  You should really shut up before you make yourself look like even more of a fool. But seriously.

From the link I provided:

"This summer she had taken in a stray cat, whom she named 'Buddy.' ... Maxx, who owns three other cats says, "I actually saved him from someone who was going put him down and he was sweet as pie. When they came to get him I couldn't even watch because even though he did that to me, I couldn't see them take him away because I knew what they were going do to him."

Oh boo hoo hoo, she couldn't watch as they came to take Buddy away because she knew they were going to put him down to test for rabies.  Why?  _Because she never fucking got him vaccinated, something any sane, responsible pet owner does.
_
Once again, it didn't ATTACK several people, it bit two people.  And once again, you dodge anything I ask because you can't answer the questions.  My cat bit me the other day.  Should I have him put down???

I'm done with you, you don't even bother to address anything you're just yammering away.  Shoo before someone kicks snow in your face.


----------



## Zoom-boing

manifold said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a shit load more than you do.
> 
> Bottom line is that cat isn't safe around people. Go ahead disagree with that again just in case there is any doubt left about what a fuck'n tard you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not about cats you don't.
> 
> Tosses out another insult ... as if somehow that reflects on me.
> 
> Bottom line is the woman is full of shit, she took in a stray six months ago and NEVER FUCKING BOTHERED to take him to the vet, ESPECIALLY not for a rabies vaccination, she provokes the cat, the cat reacts AS A CAT WILL by defending itself, and the fucking asshat woman_ who never bothered to vaccinate the cat against rabies_ has him destroyed because 'maybe rabies!'.
> 
> And. You. Defend. It.
> 
> The fuckin' tard is staring back at you in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh, so now you're backpedaling like a motherfucker.
> 
> Can't say I'm surprised.
Click to expand...



^ Lame attempt at ... what where you attempting there anyway?  


You believe an animal that defends itself should be strangled.  Unbelievable.


----------



## manifold

Zoom-boing said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not about cats you don't.
> 
> Tosses out another insult ... as if somehow that reflects on me.
> 
> Bottom line is the woman is full of shit, she took in a stray six months ago and NEVER FUCKING BOTHERED to take him to the vet, ESPECIALLY not for a rabies vaccination, she provokes the cat, the cat reacts AS A CAT WILL by defending itself, and the fucking asshat woman_ who never bothered to vaccinate the cat against rabies_ has him destroyed because 'maybe rabies!'.
> 
> And. You. Defend. It.
> 
> The fuckin' tard is staring back at you in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, so now you're backpedaling like a motherfucker.
> 
> Can't say I'm surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Lame attempt at ... what where you attempting there anyway?
> 
> 
> You believe an animal that defends itself should be strangled.  Unbelievable.
Click to expand...


So you've finally come around and agree the cat isn't (err... wasn't) safe around people.

Glad to hear it.

But keep pretending you didn't make an ass of yourself, your self-esteem obviously needs it.


----------



## Zoom-boing

manifold said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, so now you're backpedaling like a motherfucker.
> 
> Can't say I'm surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Lame attempt at ... what where you attempting there anyway?
> 
> 
> You believe an animal that defends itself should be strangled.  Unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you've finally come around and agree the cat isn't (err... wasn't) safe around people.
> 
> Glad to hear it.
> 
> But keep pretending you didn't make an ass of yourself, your self-esteem obviously needs it.
Click to expand...


What the fuck are you talking about?  Do you always make shit up?  

The cat was safe around people, the woman herself even said so.  She was irresponsible, she antagonized a cat that was already upset (as noted by the video) and the cat defended himself.  

You believe an animal that defends itself should be killed.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zoom-boing said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> You moron, the cat wasn't a 'dangerous animal roaming at will'.  He was threatened and defended himself.  I wonder if maybe he wasn't ill, an ill animal will often be much more aggravated and defensive.  Of course, since the nutbar woman who took him in didn't bother taking him to the vet we'll never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was. *It attacked several people and it was adopted by the women when she found it roaming around.* If thats not roaming and dangerous I dont know what is.
> Just STFU you're sounding like a complete idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fucking asshat.  You should really shut up before you make yourself look like even more of a fool. But seriously.
> 
> From the link I provided:
> 
> "This summer she had taken in a stray cat, whom she named 'Buddy.' ... Maxx, who owns three other cats says, "I actually saved him from someone who was going put him down and he was sweet as pie. When they came to get him I couldn't even watch because even though he did that to me, I couldn't see them take him away because I knew what they were going do to him."
> 
> Oh boo hoo hoo, she couldn't watch as they came to take Buddy away because she knew they were going to put him down to test for rabies.  Why?  _Because she never fucking got him vaccinated, something any sane, responsible pet owner does.
> _
> Once again, it didn't ATTACK several people, it bit two people.  And once again, you dodge anything I ask because you can't answer the questions.  My cat bit me the other day.  Should I have him put down???
> 
> I'm done with you, you don't even bother to address anything you're just yammering away.  Shoo before someone kicks snow in your face.
Click to expand...


  IT "WAS" A STRAY CAT THAT ATTACKED THREE PEOPLE!  And that is all that needs to be said.
   My brother had a cat that was cool as hell. You could wrestle with it,play fight with it and it NEVER exposed it's claws.
   I wish "Buddy" was still around so you could play with him. I would have enjoyed the aftermath.
 Ya fucken bimbo.....


----------



## manifold

Zoom-boing said:


> The cat was safe around people...





yeah, if by safe you mean a dangerous menace.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Domestic animals don't suddenly go off on people. They just don't. The way you know that is true is that Mother Nature doesn't just toss actions into a paper bag and shake. 

I wanted to throttle a cat who bit my thumb, red streaks down my arm the next day, huge infection with lots of pain. Turned out, the cat had an abscess that covered most of her side. Imagine being picked up when half of your body is pus-filled infection. Its hard for us to conceive of that kind of pain but, I'd bet I'd bite too. 

The woman got what she had coming. She could have closed the gate and gone inside. Instead, she just had to keep kicking at the cat because she's like some of the posters here - full of hate and no place to put it. She can't beat up her boss, her ex or the guy that cut her off in traffic so she attacked a cat and the cat fought back. I wonder how often she kicks that little dog.

I've dealt with animal cruelty most of my life. I've photographed it and I've testified in many court cases. The humans very very seldom get what they have coming. The animal almost always pays - too often, with their lives. 

I hope she has big long scars on her face and is terrified of stepping outside for fear the cat is waiting for her.

You big talking he-men might want to take note. When you want to hassle an animal, stick to little poodles. Little three-legged, crippled, elderly, with one paw tied behind their backs poodles.


----------



## Zoom-boing

manifold said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cat was safe around people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, if by safe you mean a dangerous menace.
Click to expand...



You have nothing, as noted by your lack of any type of real response.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Luddly Neddite said:


> Domestic animals don't suddenly go off on people. They just don't. The way you know that is true is that Mother Nature doesn't just toss actions into a paper bag and shake.
> 
> I wanted to throttle a cat who bit my thumb, red streaks down my arm the next day, huge infection with lots of pain. Turned out, the cat had an abscess that covered most of her side. Imagine being picked up when half of your body is pus-filled infection. Its hard for us to conceive of that kind of pain but, I'd bet I'd bite too.
> 
> The woman got what she had coming. She could have closed the gate and gone inside. Instead, she just had to keep kicking at the cat because she's like some of the posters here - full of hate and no place to put it. She can't beat up her boss, her ex or the guy that cut her off in traffic so she attacked a cat and the cat fought back. I wonder how often she kicks that little dog.
> 
> I've dealt with animal cruelty most of my life. I've photographed it and I've testified in many court cases. The humans very very seldom get what they have coming. The animal almost always pays - too often, with their lives.
> 
> I hope she has big long scars on her face and is terrified of stepping outside for fear the cat is waiting for her.
> 
> You big talking he-men might want to take note. When you want to hassle an animal, stick to little poodles. Little three-legged, crippled, elderly, with one paw tied behind their backs poodles.



Thank you for that post, luddly.  Animals can't talk to us, they communicate the only way they can -- body language.  If the humans around them ... especially the ones who own them ... refuse to understand what they're saying, like this woman did, they end up hurting the animal or worse.  

The woman got exactly what she deserved.  Unfortunately, Buddy paid the price for her ignorance and irresponsibility.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

JakeStarkey said:


> I would like to know the back story.
> 
> Was the cat messing with the dog?  Was she trying to stop that?
> 
> If so, then her trying to move the cat away makes sense.
> 
> If she was, however, one of those people who hurt animals for the fuck of it, I really hope that cat got some.



What was her dog doing outside?  There is snow on the ground, it's a freaking beagle or something, it's too cold for a short-haired dog to be left outside, anyway.

But, yes, if an animal, any animal, was menacing one of my animals, I would protect my animal.  In this scenario, I would simply have brought my dog inside, where it belongs anyway in cold weather.

It would be good to know the entire story behind this video, wouldn't it?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, they can jump so high, she was bleeding.  Maybe next time, she'll leave them alone.
> 
> 
> 
> We once had a cat who would easily leap from the floor to the fireplace mantel which was about five feet high.
> 
> Our neighbor at that house had a Rottweiler who would bark viciously through the fence when our cat ("Mickey") was in our yard.  One day the Rottweiler got out through the front gate, came charging around to the back and jumped Mickey -- who proceeded to do a number on that dog with his teeth and claws.  I watched it happen and it convinced me that even an ordinary pet feline is a well-armed and formidable fighter.
> 
> Mickey was bleeding from a dog bite but the neighbor told me his dog's lip was ripped open and an ear was nearly torn off.
> 
> Mickey was a big, beautiful Russian Blue who unfortunately caught feline leukemia and died much too early.  He was a good cat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh...two of the six Boxers I've had were accomplished cat killers. It really depends on the dog. Some are good at it,some aren't.
> One of em liked to kill goats. He'd cross the river,kill em and drag em back across the river and back to the porch.
> I bet I spent 2 or 3 thousand bucks paying for goats with that dog.
Click to expand...


You let your fucking dogs run around loose and kill cats and goats?  Okay, I have your number, you're an ignorant, cruel asshole.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Dot Com said:


> cats are decimating New Zealands native bird population so I say- put that puss down. We got a gazillion too many as it is.
> 
> Cats To Go - Learn about the damage cats do in New Zealand
> 
> New Zealand may declare a war on cats
> 
> I used to live in Japan & they were so overpopulated it isn't funny.



Yeah, and whose fault is that...that there are too many domesticated cats?  It's humans' fault.

Maybe we have a gazillion too many humans, maybe that's the real problem.  But I expect either Mother Nature or the humans themselves will solve that problem eventually.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Esmeralda said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The women didnt appear to be trying to hurt the cat,just get it to go away.
> I'm sure it was jacken with the dog and she got tired of hearing the dog bark. Or it possibly attacked the dog previously.
> There was no "camera man" It was obviously a security cam.
> 
> Had it been me,I would have retrieved the ol shotgun and that would have been the end of it.
> Dog or cat...if it's a stray and it attacks me or mine? It's toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat was way too fat to be a stray.  If you shoot an animal like that, you can be brought up on charges. It is animal cruelty. The woman's life was not threatened, and you don't have a right to shoot animals just because you want to.
> 
> The laws vary from state to state, but here it is for Alaska:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruelty to animals is defined as &#8220;Knowingly inflict[ing] severe physical pain or suffering; or with criminal negligence fails to care for an animal and causes its death or severe pain or prolonged suffering&#8221;. It is a Class A Misdemeanor, with sentencing provisions including a fine of up to $5,000, imprisonment up to 1 year, community service and restitution. Exceptions are made for farming, hunting, research, training and veterinary care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $5,000 fine and a year in prison....better not shoot a cat or dog in your neighborhood.  The woman's life was not in danger.  And, not matter what you think it looked like, she attacked the cat first who only fought back: essentially, he was standing his ground.
> 
> People with guns sure like to kill.
Click to expand...


I'm from Alaska and I can tell you that it is perfectly legal to shoot a dog.  It's done all the time.  Mushers "cull" dogs they don't want...which means they shoot them, including puppies. It is certainly legal to shoot a dog that is coming on your property.  One of my neighbors shot another neighbor's dog because it came into his yard and supposedly started a fight with his dog.  He said he was concerned about the safety of his toddler who was present at the time, but that's just bullshit he made up to insure that there would be no repercussions about him shooting the neighbor's dog.  Truth is, he just wanted to shoot that dog.  He's an asshole.

No neighbor's dog could "come into my yard" and menace my dogs because I have a six-foot, well-maintained fence around my yard.  

Anyway, I digress.  If you read that law carefully you will see that it in no way makes it illegal to shoot and kill a pet.  What is illegal is to neglect, starve, beat, or otherwise cause the pet to suffer or die in a cruel and inhumane manner.  A quick bullet to the head is not inhumane.

By the way, in case you're wondering, I don't agree with the fucking mushers' practice of "culling" dogs.  It's a bunch of bullshit, as is mushing.  Just like greyhound racing, it's a sport that encourages abuse of animals, and I don't like it.

You see all the glamour of the Iditarod sled dog race, but I think about those dogs tied up on short chains most of their lives when they're not training.  That's no life for a dog.  Makes me sick.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Tank said:


> Anybody who builds a cat run out side their house, is a weirdo



Color me weird, I build a run for my indoor cats every summer.  They would not stand a chance against any of the ferals around here and they do love lounging in the sun.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Kooshdakhaa said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know the back story.
> 
> Was the cat messing with the dog?  Was she trying to stop that?
> 
> If so, then her trying to move the cat away makes sense.
> 
> If she was, however, one of those people who hurt animals for the fuck of it, I really hope that cat got some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was her dog doing outside?  There is snow on the ground, it's a freaking beagle or something, it's too cold for a short-haired dog to be left outside, anyway.
> 
> But, yes, if an animal, any animal, was menacing one of my animals, I would protect my animal.  In this scenario, I would simply have brought my dog inside, where it belongs anyway in cold weather.
> 
> It would be good to know the entire story behind this video, wouldn't it?
Click to expand...


The dog did have some kind of coat or blanket on.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

gallantwarrior said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know the back story.
> 
> Was the cat messing with the dog?  Was she trying to stop that?
> 
> If so, then her trying to move the cat away makes sense.
> 
> If she was, however, one of those people who hurt animals for the fuck of it, I really hope that cat got some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was her dog doing outside?  There is snow on the ground, it's a freaking beagle or something, it's too cold for a short-haired dog to be left outside, anyway.
> 
> But, yes, if an animal, any animal, was menacing one of my animals, I would protect my animal.  In this scenario, I would simply have brought my dog inside, where it belongs anyway in cold weather.
> 
> It would be good to know the entire story behind this video, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dog did have some kind of coat or blanket on.
Click to expand...


The dog should be inside. 

Its certainly possible that the dog was out for a short time but big talking HereWeGoAgain says his dogs run loose. There are people here who let their dogs run lose, terrorizing the people in the area. There are three pit bulls that I often see when I go for the mail. 

Yes, shooting at-large dogs is legal in many areas. In fact, rw heroine $atan $arah passed a law in her county that allowed "urban hunting". She apparently enjoys or did enjoy, driving around after dark, shooting at the neighborhood dogs and cats. 

There are sickos like her and HereWeGoAgain who take great pleasure in killing other people's pets. The only thing we can do to combat sneaky slime like that is to keep our animals inside and safe.


----------



## Tank

gallantwarrior said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who builds a cat run out side their house, is a weirdo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color me weird, I build a run for my indoor cats every summer.  They would not stand a chance against any of the ferals around here and they do love lounging in the sun.
Click to expand...

I bet you declawed your cat too


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Tank said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who builds a cat run out side their house, is a weirdo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color me weird, I build a run for my indoor cats every summer.  They would not stand a chance against any of the ferals around here and they do love lounging in the sun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you declawed your cat too
Click to expand...


LOL...I seriously doubt that!


----------



## gallantwarrior

Tank said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody who builds a cat run out side their house, is a weirdo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color me weird, I build a run for my indoor cats every summer.  They would not stand a chance against any of the ferals around here and they do love lounging in the sun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you declawed your cat too
Click to expand...


Some of them come declawed.  I have a mixed group right now, about half and half.


----------



## manifold

Zoom-boing said:


> The cat was safe around people, *the woman herself even said so.*



You spend the entire thread railing about what a fuck'n retard this woman is, and that she knows nothing about cats, and now suddenly you defer to her judgement about the cat's temperment.

Keep fail'n yo!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Zoom-boing said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Convenient that she edits the video to ONLY show the cat going after her.  I'd love to see the part where the cat was 'attempting' to attack the dog.  She is full of shit, as are you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cat had already *attacked* two other people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bit.
> 
> Are you saying that a stray cat that shows behavior issues should just be shot (your term), rather than worked with, _especially_ by the person who rescued him/took him in six months prior?
> 
> Wow.  Just wow.
Click to expand...


 If it's a dangerous animal it should be put down. I really dont care how it's done but
obviously it should be done in the most humane way possible. Whether thats by a vet or a bullet in the head makes no difference to me. Either way the animal wont feel a thing.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Luddly Neddite said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was her dog doing outside?  There is snow on the ground, it's a freaking beagle or something, it's too cold for a short-haired dog to be left outside, anyway.
> 
> But, yes, if an animal, any animal, was menacing one of my animals, I would protect my animal.  In this scenario, I would simply have brought my dog inside, where it belongs anyway in cold weather.
> 
> It would be good to know the entire story behind this video, wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dog did have some kind of coat or blanket on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dog should be inside.
> 
> Its certainly possible that the dog was out for a short time but big talking HereWeGoAgain says his dogs run loose. There are people here who let their dogs run lose, terrorizing the people in the area. There are three pit bulls that I often see when I go for the mail.
> 
> Yes, shooting at-large dogs is legal in many areas. In fact,* rw heroine $atan $arah passed a law in her county that allowed "urban hunting". She apparently enjoys or did enjoy, driving around after dark, shooting at the neighborhood dogs and cats.
> *
> There are sickos like her and HereWeGoAgain who take great pleasure in killing other people's pets. The only thing we can do to combat sneaky slime like that is to keep our animals inside and safe.
Click to expand...


Sarah Palin? Do you have a link for this?  I've never heard that one before.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Kooshdakhaa said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> We once had a cat who would easily leap from the floor to the fireplace mantel which was about five feet high.
> 
> Our neighbor at that house had a Rottweiler who would bark viciously through the fence when our cat ("Mickey") was in our yard.  One day the Rottweiler got out through the front gate, came charging around to the back and jumped Mickey -- who proceeded to do a number on that dog with his teeth and claws.  I watched it happen and it convinced me that even an ordinary pet feline is a well-armed and formidable fighter.
> 
> Mickey was bleeding from a dog bite but the neighbor told me his dog's lip was ripped open and an ear was nearly torn off.
> 
> Mickey was a big, beautiful Russian Blue who unfortunately caught feline leukemia and died much too early.  He was a good cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh...two of the six Boxers I've had were accomplished cat killers. It really depends on the dog. Some are good at it,some aren't.
> One of em liked to kill goats. He'd cross the river,kill em and drag em back across the river and back to the porch.
> I bet I spent 2 or 3 thousand bucks paying for goats with that dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let your fucking dogs run around loose and kill cats and goats?  Okay, I have your number, you're an ignorant, cruel asshole.
Click to expand...


  I finally got him to stop with the goats. And as far as the cats go? Fuckem... They wiped out the rabbits,squirrels,endangered Horned Toads,endangered Painted Buntings,turkey chicks and a crapload of other animals on my property.
  Once the cats were gone they all came back. 
 Dont know about you but I think the endangered native species are more important then feral cats. But thats just me.
  Oh....the dog wasnt the only one getting rid of the feral cats. I shot em on sight....just like I would a feral hog.


----------



## joshinali

hahaha good video


----------



## Zoom-boing

manifold said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cat was safe around people, *the woman herself even said so.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You spend the entire thread railing about what a fuck'n retard this woman is, and that she knows nothing about cats, and now suddenly you defer to her judgement about the cat's temperment.
> 
> Keep fail'n yo!
Click to expand...


  You moron, you're as stupid as she is.  The _only_ cat body language she is capable of reading is 'sweet as pie'.  She's too stupid to read 'agitated, on the defense, stay away' cat body language, as shown in the vid. She's also an irresponsible asshat for not having Buddy vaccinated against rabies when she got him.  

btw, she's not the one I called a fuckin' retard, you are.  Thanks for proving it once again, derp!  Ba ha ha ha!


----------



## Zoom-boing

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cat had already *attacked* two other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit.
> 
> Are you saying that a stray cat that shows behavior issues should just be shot (your term), rather than worked with, _especially_ by the person who rescued him/took him in six months prior?
> 
> Wow.  Just wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's a dangerous animal it should be put down. I really dont care how it's done but
> obviously it should be done in the most humane way possible. Whether thats by a vet or a bullet in the head makes no difference to me. Either way the animal wont feel a thing.
Click to expand...


Some animals cannot be rehabbed and are dangerous and yes, I agree they need to be humanely put down.

From the info I've read, that didn't apply to Buddy.  Animals very rarely attack someone out of the blue.  Buddy didn't, the woman said he was 'attempting' to attack the dog.  Instead of reading his body language (again, that's the only way a cat or dog can communicate, it's up to humans to read/understand what they are trying to tell us and an owner of three cats certainly should be smart enough to do this; this woman obviously wasn't) and taking the dog inside (which would have been easy, the dog was on the inside of the fence and close to the house), she chose to antagonize the cat by kicking snow at him (boot to face), the situation escalated and the cat did what any animal being threatened would do  ... he defended himself.


----------



## Sunshine

The number of feral cats in the us is a growing problem.  



> Some feline experts now estimate 70 million feral cats live in the United States, the consequence of little effort to control the population and of the cat's ability to reproduce quickly.



U.S. Faces Growing Feral Cat Problem

It isn't readily apparent if this was a neighborhood cat or a feral cat.  I would put my money on feral.  I don't know why the person was kicking snow at the cat.  But if it was a feral cat it would have been better to call animal control than to kick snow in its face.  The farmer I buy veggies from in the summer captures 30 feral cats in the woods behind his house.  There also are a lot of feral cats in Nashville where I used to live.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Sunshine said:


> The number of feral cats in the us is a growing problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some feline experts now estimate 70 million feral cats live in the United States, the consequence of little effort to control the population and of the cat's ability to reproduce quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Faces Growing Feral Cat Problem
> 
> It isn't readily apparent if this was a neighborhood cat or a feral cat.  I would put my money on feral.  I don't know why the person was kicking snow at the cat.  But if it was a feral cat it would have been better to call animal control than to kick snow in its face.  The farmer I buy veggies from in the summer captures 30 feral cats in the woods behind his house.  There also are a lot of feral cats in Nashville where I used to live.
Click to expand...


It wasn't feral, it had been a stray and she adopted it from someone else six months prior.  Said he was sweet as pie.  She was too stupid to read his body language that said back off, she provoked the cat, he defended himself, the county took him and put him down to test for rabies.  Know why?  Because she never bothered to have the cat vaccinated for rabies.


----------



## Esmeralda

The cat was fat.  Feral cats are not fat.  As well, the woman in the video has said she adopted the cat from someone else. This is not an issue of a feral cat.  The woman in the video is clearly abusing the cat.  It fought back.  Pretty simple.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Ninja cat!


----------



## Sunshine

Zoom-boing said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> The number of feral cats in the us is a growing problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some feline experts now estimate 70 million feral cats live in the United States, the consequence of little effort to control the population and of the cat's ability to reproduce quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Faces Growing Feral Cat Problem
> 
> It isn't readily apparent if this was a neighborhood cat or a feral cat.  I would put my money on feral.  I don't know why the person was kicking snow at the cat.  But if it was a feral cat it would have been better to call animal control than to kick snow in its face.  The farmer I buy veggies from in the summer captures 30 feral cats in the woods behind his house.  There also are a lot of feral cats in Nashville where I used to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't feral, it had been a stray and she adopted it from someone else six months prior.  Said he was sweet as pie.  She was too stupid to read his body language that said back off, she provoked the cat, he defended himself, the county took him and put him down to test for rabies.  Know why?  Because she never bothered to have the cat vaccinated for rabies.
Click to expand...


I have had many cats in my lifetime.  I would never kick snow in any of their faces.  That is abusive behavior, IMO.  And it is irresponsible not to get a pet vaccinated for rabies.  If you do not get that rabies shot and the cat bites someone, in some states, that is a prima facie case for neglect.


----------

